# You know you have CAD when......



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 22, 2016)

You fix someone Poulan 2150 and think "I need to get one of those. It runs pretty good"

You consider it a right of passage to have a running saw you can't find parts for anymore

You have more broken saws than running saws

You have saws you don't even remember you have.

You get parts in the mail and can't remember which saw they were for.

There's no more room in the shed for your string trimmer.


----------



## cedarshark (Dec 22, 2016)

You buy saws just to see what is under the cover.


----------



## TBS (Dec 22, 2016)

When you have 2 primary saws, 5 back ups, 3-7 back ups for the back ups, and at least that many more of where did this one come from?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You have saws you don't even remember you have.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 22, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You fix someone Poulan 2150 and think "I need to get one of those. It runs pretty good"
> 
> You consider it a right of passage to have a running saw you can't find parts for anymore
> 
> ...


You have a motorcycle in the garage that needs fixing but 3saws in front of it that need fixing.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 22, 2016)

Your wife thinks you are cheating on her, but those midnight chat sessions are with a fellow from Australia asking about your saw.


----------



## undee70ss (Dec 22, 2016)

When most of your saws don't have bars on them. You took them off because your running out of room


----------



## cedarshark (Dec 22, 2016)

When the wife no longer believes you need a saw in each hand to efficiently get this tree down.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 22, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You fix someone Poulan 2150 and think "I need to get one of those. It runs pretty good"
> 
> You consider it a right of passage to have a running saw you can't find parts for anymore
> 
> ...


Haha that is so me, after all you can never have enough backup saws for your backup saws. I got plenty of room for the string trimmer, it's the bicycles that get in the way for me. I'd be fine if they had motors on them, because pedaling is overrated right?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dang, some of you got it bad.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 22, 2016)

Someone asks you what your favorite saw is and it turns into an hour long discussion with no clear answer at the end.


----------



## svk (Dec 22, 2016)

You buy parts for saws you don't own but might want to have in the future.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 22, 2016)

When you give up counting

When a package comes in the mail and you honestly don't remember what you bought, you open and your like.... oh yeah

When the girlfriend says, if you can spend that much on a saw you can spend that much on a ring

When you buy saws just for the bars

When you have trouble keeping them tuned for the season

When you get tired carrying all the saws you didn't need to bring when you cut firewood


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Your wife thinks you are cheating on her, but those midnight chat sessions are with a fellow from Australia asking about your saw.


You better not be cheating on Ur wife with the same guy that I'm cheating on my wife from Australia.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

When you fall asleep on the living room floor with your new chainsaw and wake up bleeding because you rolled over on it


----------



## Old2stroke (Dec 22, 2016)

When friends ask how many saws you have and you can't come up with a number but know you would have to lie about it if you could.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

When your girlfriend says she won't marry you until you take your favorite chainsaw out of the bedroom closet


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

When you on your vacation to see the ocean for the first time in your life. Sittin on the beach in a beach chair with three tabs open on your phone, arboristsite,craigslist,and ebay.


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2016)

No, no, no. NO! This is NOT happening.

"...Really honey, it's the last one I'll ever need....,"

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2016)

When you sign up with the Federal Government program for a grant to help finance your attendance to a GTG.

Wait a minute. Hey, if we can get enough signatures....


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm sorry for posting these but I just bought me a new saw. My wife says I'm like a giddy little school girl.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

@astnmacgto and i hauled 35 saws home in one night from a local farmer, talk about being on cloud nine


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

When you drive 1200 miles one way to the west coast and come home with a heaping load of chainsaws and a 1973 international pickup and when you get home your wife tells you she should write a book about it. Now some of these post are pretty funny but mine so far are true stories. Course the trip involved hurricane forced winds and trenchal rains in California to chain up only through 2 mountain passes but it was worth it right


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mine are absolutely true!!!!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Mine are absolutely true!!!!


I might still have a few saws left from that trip. Anyone want a pickup load


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> I might still have a few saws left from that trip. Anyone want a pickup load


Dude!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

My brothers gonna freak when he sees that picture! Hes on his way to pick a mac 690 chop saw from a guy


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> My brothers gonna freak when he sees that picture! Hes on his way to pick a mac 690 chop saw from a guy


Lol there's a few of everything in that pile I think


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 22, 2016)

When you just can't get off the Tradin Post.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Dec 22, 2016)

When you have a better stock of parts and a larger bar-chain selection than the three or four closest dealers. Or when they start calling you looking for parts.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 22, 2016)

When you start dreaming about rebuilding the next saw you have to rebuild. You want to rebuild it THAT BAD!

And have dreamed twice, TWICE, about a saw you rebuilt but haven't got to run cause it is too cold!


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 22, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> I might still have a few saws left from that trip. Anyone want a pickup load


Uhh yeah, send a couple of those mac's my way please!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2016)

I will sell the truck and the saws...


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Mac&Homelite said:


> Uhh yeah, send a couple of those mac's my way please!


Bring a pickup I will load you with the payloader


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will sell the truck and the saws...


That's a full load there


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good lord what a pile o saws!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> I will sell the truck and the saws...


I see some things i like in there


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Good lord what a pile o saws!



Just part of what I have, here is another pile...


----------



## undee70ss (Dec 22, 2016)

svk said:


> You buy parts for saws you don't own but might want to have in the future.


I've been guilty of that!!!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good lord i see alot of things in that pic that i need!


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Good lord i see alot of things in that pic that i need!


Want or need?


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ugh ...................need... yup need lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> Good lord i see alot of things in that pic that i need!



A little teaser...


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 22, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> Want or need?


Uhh I think I need at least a Mac 10-10 and that Homelite with the full wrap handle bar.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> A little teaser...
> 
> View attachment 545360
> View attachment 545361


I swear I am going to have to report you soon for all the saw pics you are posting. I'm just joking, but if I may ask, how did you acquire all those saws? I have a hard enough time finding one let alone what you have.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2016)

Mac&Homelite said:


> I swear I am going to have to report you soon for all the saw **** you are posting. I'm just joking, but if I may ask, how did you acquire all those saws? I have a hard enough time finding one let alone what you have.



Finding saws is easy, getting rid of them is much harder. It appears I have had much better luck than most at finding good saws at reasonable prices. I rarely buy saws anymore, it has to be pretty special to pique my interest.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 22, 2016)

When you have working saws sitting on none working saws


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> A little teaser...
> 
> View attachment 545360
> View attachment 545361


That's a mcculloch chainsaw sign in the background isn't it?


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 22, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> Lol there's a few of everything in that pile I think


Yeah, about that....... we need to talk! Haha, but seriously, I will pm you sometime in the near future.


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 22, 2016)

svk said:


> You buy parts for saws you don't own but might want to have in the future.


----------



## NGaMountains (Dec 22, 2016)

svk said:


> You buy parts for saws you don't own but might want to have in the future.



What was that Boy Scout motto again? Oh, yeah. "Be prepared."

Nice work outta you.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 22, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> I see some things i like in there


I spy with my little eye, a sandcast poulan


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 23, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> That's a mcculloch chainsaw sign in the background isn't it?


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 23, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 545474


Yeah I need that, do you do I owe you's? Haha


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 23, 2016)

astnmacgto said:


> I spy with my little eye, a sandcast poulan



I have a few left...


----------



## happysaws (Dec 23, 2016)

You know you have CAD when you watch the hardware store flyers for a sale on shelving units.


----------



## Acornhill (Dec 23, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> Finding saws is easy, getting rid of them is much harder. It appears I have had much better luck than most at finding good saws at reasonable prices. I rarely buy saws anymore, it has to be pretty special to pique my interest.


Obviously it is all about the hunt/chase, just imagine how many saws are just sitting in sheds or garages not being used for years. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acornhill (Dec 23, 2016)

My issue is I have to fix all of the saws I get if I can't I buy what ever is needed to fix it. I buy saws knowing I have the parts to fix them a lot. 90% of my saws are ready to work

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Dec 23, 2016)

Acornhill said:


> My issue is I have to fix all of the saws I get if I can't I buy what ever is needed to fix it. I buy saws knowing I have the parts to fix them a lot. 90% of my saws are ready to work
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


I have the same problem. Unless a saw is beyond repair I feel that every saw in the fleet should be immediately operable.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 23, 2016)

Id like all mine to be wood ready also but unfortunately there not all. I dont make enough money to make all of them wood ready either.


----------



## svk (Dec 23, 2016)

I just put a moratorium on new saw purchases. Exempt from said moratorium are 82 cc Macs and L77 Husky. lol.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 23, 2016)

Worst part for me is not owning more than 100-135 saws but acquiring a saw or saws that need fixing, then finding parts saws to fix the first batch, then have part saws that could be fixed easily with a few parts, find more part saws to fix up the latest parts saws, this circle scenario has no end. Far too many saws end up staying with me, I am too lazy to bother selling them all, some go but always more find their way here.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 23, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worst part for me is not owning more than 100-135 saws but acquiring a saw or saws that need fixing, then finding parts saws to fix the first batch, then have part saws that could be fixed easily with a few parts, find more part saws to fix up the latest parts saws, this circle scenario has no end. Far too many saws end up staying with me, I am too lazy to bother selling them all, some go but always more find their way here.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 23, 2016)

A temporary solution for CAD was found today. Kinda like a Tylenol for a migraine. I worked on a Husqvarna 45 Special. If I can help it, I won't be looking for another one.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 23, 2016)

Cad really got outa hand when saws started showing up by the truck box load, thankfully it been close to two years since the last truckload showed up, that`s around 30 - 35 saws in a load...Last lot this spring was a paltry 15 saws with only 5 showing up since, only 3 went away so far this year.,,,,LOL


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 23, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Cad really got outa hand when saws started showing up by the truck box load, thankfully it been close to two years since the last truckload showed up, that`s around 30 - 35 saws in a load...Last lot this spring was a paltry 15 saws with only 5 showing up since, only 3 went away so far this year.,,,,LOL


Never trust anybody with less than 10 chainsaws.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 23, 2016)

I also have a problem with buying saws so quickly that I don't have time to get them in running order, I was hoping things would slow down this winter so I could get a few done but I'm not sure now haha


----------



## ReggieT (Dec 23, 2016)

You buy saws to fix up, yet you lack the mechanical ability to fix em up!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 23, 2016)

Just got a Husqvarna 340 tonight. Missing all the plastic and may have a scored cylinder. And now I am fighting with myself wether to fix it or trade it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey, Guido, if you get a junked Poulan 3700, etc with a full wrap handle I would be VERY interested in the handle. Wait, I forget we don't junk saws here. They just go in the: "To fix later pile."


----------



## Spring1898 (Dec 24, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> You buy saws to fix up, yet you lack the mechanical ability to fix em up!


That made me laugh.

...when its not what you can get on a budget, but how many you can get. Assuming you still use a budget


----------



## Spring1898 (Dec 25, 2016)

~When you go onto a chainsaw forum on Christmas!~

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## TBS (Dec 25, 2016)

When someone asks what you want for Christmas and you say a homelite super xl with full wrap heated handles and a mastermind ms660.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't have CAD, but some might think I have O P E D.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 25, 2016)

Your saws are stored in order of how many cylinders they have.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 25, 2016)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Worst part for me is not owning more than 100-135 saws but acquiring a saw or saws that need fixing, then finding parts saws to fix the first batch, then have part saws that could be fixed easily with a few parts, find more part saws to fix up the latest parts saws, this circle scenario has no end. Far too many saws end up staying with me, I am too lazy to bother selling them all, some go but always more find their way here.



That is me! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge (Dec 25, 2016)

You know you have C.A.D when you buy a new saw and 18 months later you still haven't used it,because it's still waiting in the queue.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws (Dec 25, 2016)

You know you have CAD when you take a day of vacation and drive two and a half hours one way because an auction bill said '300+ chainsaws'


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 25, 2016)

All you want for Christmas is to finish a few saws you have been working on.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 25, 2016)

You know you have CAD when its Christmas day, and your still looking at the "you know you have CAD when" post on arboristsite.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 25, 2016)

Or browsing the tradin' post looking for a saw you don't need cause you don't feel like it is christmas until you get a piece of power equipment.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 25, 2016)

When you turn this:


Into this:


Just because you can.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Dec 25, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you turn this:
> View attachment 546017
> 
> Into this:
> ...



You win!! I wouldn't bother to work on a super 2


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 25, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> You win!! I wouldn't bother to work on a super 2



No kidding. Ive thrown out better looking ones.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 25, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you turn this:
> View attachment 546017
> 
> Into this:
> ...


Nice job, that's about how my Craftsman 2.3 looked when I got it from my neighbor. He didn't even recognize it when I showed it to him all cleaned up and wearing a new bar.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 25, 2016)

Or when you have so many saws that the completely cover your shop and you can't move your cutting torch from one end of the shop to the other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old2stroke (Dec 26, 2016)

When someone mentions the word "chainsaw" and your wife/girlfriend/kids/other friends, roll their eyes and start looking for an exit.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Dec 26, 2016)

When you can't remember if you already put a new carb kit in it.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Dec 26, 2016)

When you sell one give two away in raffles and buy 5 new 2 used =7 no 8 bought a 7900 today.
Shep


----------



## Vibes (Dec 26, 2016)

Boomer 87 said:


> You win!! I wouldn't bother to work on a super 2


 You beat me to that post. I never had luck with those. I had a good one once that I fixed the recoil and put back together got running real nice then when I went to put a bar on it I noticed that post that holds the bar groove on was snapped off. It was probably being used at the chainsaw toss at a GTG.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 26, 2016)

When you convert your 3 car garage into a chainsaw display area and you have to blow snow and scrape ice off your windshield before you head to town because your vehicle's now set outside.


----------



## tyyota (Dec 27, 2016)

I actively collected saws for almost 10 years. I slowly put together a collection of about 17 runners. Moving, work, family and other hobbies slowed my CAD and I spent about 7 years "on the wagon" and didn't tinker with saws much at all. Then a craigslist add for a dead saw caught my eye... in last two months I've added 4 more to my collection and spent countless hours tinkering with saws, old and new. CAD has gotten its claws into me again.


----------



## Big Block (Dec 27, 2016)

Old2stroke said:


> When someone mentions the word "chainsaw" and your wife/girlfriend/kids/other friends, roll their eyes and start looking for an exit.



 so true!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 27, 2016)

When you find an air filter on your bench and for the life of you, you can't remember which saw it goes to. 

Currently going through this.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 27, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you find an air filter on your bench and for the life of you, you can't remember which saw it goes to.
> 
> Currently going through this.



The last I found laying about was later traced to an Alpina I broke up for spares three years ago. 

Here's another one: you ask local people if they have any tree that needs to be taken care of because you have a new saw to try.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, I walk into the woods behind my house and find a tree that I can live without. They are all pines though.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 27, 2016)

Or when complete strangers you have never met walk up to you and ask if you are "that chainsaw guy"?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 27, 2016)

when you start to think ported saws are slow unless they are race saws with fancy bars and race chains attached

when you are happy with running a saw for about 28 seconds and it ends in you being very glad you wore chaps and still being happy with the run, because you learned something

when you come home one day and these are the Extra Signs in the garage 



when you dream about grinders and move mountains to buy one



when you have more than one holy grail on your bucket list and never intend to cut wood with them once you find them



when your parts order arrives on a pallet



when the Territory Manager from Stihl sends you a 5 gallon jug of obsolete eco-friendly bar oil as a gag gift for Christmas because you "like the weird stuff"



Then my friends you have the full blown CAD.
Dave


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 27, 2016)

brandonstc6 said:


> Or when you have so many saws that the completely cover your shop and you can't move your cutting torch from one end of the shop to the other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like auctions. for example $7 got guages ,cutting head with 60 feet of hose between.
Why move the tanks???? 
(-;


----------



## s sidewall (Dec 27, 2016)

CAD is like a deer hunter wondering which gun to take hunting.






Steve


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2016)

When you say "no more saws until some of these dead ones are up and running" but find yourself browsing the trading post later that day just to make sure you don't miss something good.


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 28, 2016)

Cad is relatively easy to fix all one has to do is make enough categories so that instead of having 100 saws you only have 4 or 5 per category like say limbing saws, stump saws, felling saws, shelf Queens and so on. More categories you can think up the more saws one can acquire without thinking you have a mental problem.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 28, 2016)

you dont count any saws that are out with builders, because they arent physically on hand


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2016)

When you have saws still in boxes that you haven't even opened yet.


----------



## svk (Dec 29, 2016)

Does anyone else have the mental debate of if you should start pimping out the saws you own versus acquiring more? And when I say pimping out I mean port jobs and high end bars.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Does anyone else have the mental debate of if you should start pimping out the saws you own versus acquiring more? And when I say pimping out I mean port jobs and high end bars.


Yes


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Does anyone else have the mental debate of if you should start pimping out the saws you own versus acquiring more? And when I say pimping out I mean port jobs and high end bars.



No. I tend to keep all of my power equipment stock.
But I had to resist the temptation to buy both an MS362 and a CS620 to run them back to back and see which one was better.
I also somehow managed to put off the purchase of a new top handle saw until i decide what to do with the MS290.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 30, 2016)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you find an air filter on your bench and for the life of you, you can't remember which saw it goes to.
> 
> Currently going through this.



Ah, hah! I found it. Its a Homelite Timberman air filter. Thought it was a Poulan of some kind. Looks a lot like one. Funny, I don't remember taking the filter off of it......


----------



## happysaws (Jan 1, 2017)

You know you have CAD when cutting wood requires two trailers; one for hauling wood, and another for hauling saws.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 2, 2017)

Or how about;
You know you have CAD when you spend so much time viewing this thread that you realise that 95% of the first 20 postings of this thread have "5 likes"?? 
(at least it did when I wrote this...)


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

happysaws said:


> You know you have CAD when cutting wood requires two trailers; one for hauling wood, and another for hauling saws.


You win.


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

When you say you are done acquiring saws and acquire two more that week.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 2, 2017)

When some one asks how many saws you have and you say "just" 30.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 2, 2017)

You compare yourself to someone with 100 saws as proof that "you" don't have a problem.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 2, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You compare yourself to someone with 100 saws as proof that "you" don't have a problem.



That right there, that only works for you rookies..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 2, 2017)

svk said:


> You win.



Not so fast, how big is the trailer for hauling the saws?


----------



## Acornhill (Jan 2, 2017)

53 ft

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws (Jan 2, 2017)

Modifiedmark said:


> Not so fast, how big is the trailer for hauling the saws?


Trailer for saws is 5'x10', and it's too small...


----------



## MnSam (Jan 2, 2017)

When you have a chainsaw slush fund stashed in an envelope in your truck just in case you come across a good deal.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

MnSam said:


> When you have a chainsaw slush fund stashed in an envelope in your truck just in case you come across a good deal.


That's a rockin idea, I'm gonna have to do that!


----------



## MnSam (Jan 2, 2017)

I actually get nervous when we take the wife's car somewhere and I don't have my chainsaw money with me.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 2, 2017)

MnSam said:


> I actually get nervous when we take the wife's car somewhere and I don't have my chainsaw money with me.


Yeah, and you can't keep your slush fund in your wallet cause then you'll spend it on dumb not saw stuff!


----------



## TBS (Jan 2, 2017)

When you start buying saws for "Testing" purposes.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 2, 2017)

when you start a thread with CAD as subject


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 2, 2017)

And you refuse to admit that you have a problem and say your friends do.

Steve


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> When you start buying saws for "Testing" purposes.


If I didn't have so many saws I haven't run yet I'd probably continue my "testing". But being I still need to break in multiple saws I better hold off lol.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 2, 2017)

You know you have CAD when you name all of your saws,

...when you run out of names for your saws.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 2, 2017)

I started numbering my saws a while ago. I sold the named saws like the SawTroll 361 saw and the Ken 044 saw, and I left the Saw from Hell 210 with my ex.

NEVER LEAVE HOME WITHOUT SAW MONEY!

I just bought 6 Stihl 180-c power heads from a contractor that said they all had 60 PSI low compression or were seized up. They just use them and toss them as soon as something goes out on them, rather than pay to fix them. I guess that works for $250 saws? I got them home and went through them all and cleaned them up. The lowest one tested 140 and the highest 170. Low compression? Or a bad compression tester? None were really seized. One had the brake locked and another had a coil that was hitting the flywheel. Easy fixes. None were scored to my amazement, as I figured they would be. They are all pretty low hour saws from the indentations on the sprockets. Some were missing parts or had parts that were broken, but I managed to cobble together 5 complete saws from the batch and made one a donor saw. So now I have #1 through #6 series of 180c saws.

I have no use for any of these 180c saws, of course...


----------



## TBS (Jan 2, 2017)

When you start getting other people to help you acquire saws and set up contacts with storage buyers. 

When you tell your wife how much you like her little eager Beavers and she says well you have fifteen in out in the shop but you keep taking mine when you go cutting.


----------



## TBS (Jan 2, 2017)

A coulpe used Dolkitas on Ebay have my attention! And some tanakas.

I almost started an ethanol fuel argument with a stihl dealer when he was talking to a customer but he wasn't pushing the customer to buy a stihl or moto mix so I moved on.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 3, 2017)

When you gather all the same models and end up with.......


----------



## TBS (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## svk (Jan 3, 2017)

When you have saws/parts/misc other stuff from 5 different fellow AS members sitting in your car.


----------



## Daserlon (Jan 3, 2017)

When you look for a saw just because you have a rare part for it.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 3, 2017)

When you have trouble deciding which saw you want to start on next.

Or when you pull a saw off the shelf that has been sitting for a month and it fires up on the first pull and stays running, so then you go tell everyone else about how proud of it you are. Like baby's first word proud.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 3, 2017)

When you decide to start trading internationally and shipping charges are more then the saws. Or when you end up getting saws from another country and after you get them you decide to look at a map to see where it really came from.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 3, 2017)

When you decide CAD really means chainsaws are desirable


----------



## TBS (Jan 3, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> When you decide to start trading internationally and shipping charges are more then the saws. Or when you end up getting saws from another country and after you get them you decide to look at a map to see where it really came from.



That's me!!!


----------



## ckelp (Jan 4, 2017)

When you figure out you left the mini macs too close now you have 10 to get rid of.. or you connot trun down a super micro

Or your mind blows when you hear super ez with a fullrap


----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2017)

When you get your own fedex account just to make shipping stuff to you easier.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> And you refuse to admit that you have a problem and say your friends do.
> 
> Steve


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## svk (Jan 4, 2017)

windthrown said:


> View attachment 548345


Still lots of room on that trailer.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 4, 2017)

If you buy a chainsaw in November and your wife complains so you try to make her understand that it's ok because now she doesn't have to buy you a Christmas present but then you buy another saw right before Christmas.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 4, 2017)

My ex LOVED it when I bought another chainsaw. One thing that we got along about. She knew that I would use it to do more work on the property. She was my CAD enabler.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 4, 2017)

windthrown said:


> My ex LOVED it when I bought another chainsaw. One thing that we got along about. She knew that I would use it to do more work on the property. She was a CAD enabler.


That was a keeper. What you do trade her off on a new model??


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 5, 2017)

You have it really bad when denying all of these posts in this thread does not apply to you .....LOL


----------



## TBS (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey… I buy them for testing purposes only! I just get don't get rid of them because I like them and want to do more "testing" on them.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 5, 2017)

Or when you have CAD so bad that you don't post in the you know you have CAD thread.... because your in denial


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> That was a keeper. What you do trade her off on a new model??



No. There were several reasons that I left her, but I will not get into that here.


----------



## axeandwedge (Jan 5, 2017)

When you go into your shed with the intention to sell a saw or two and can't bring yourself to part with one ,not even a parts saw .
It's like ground hog day .So you look around your yard for alternative things to sell Why ?To buy more saws or parts .

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2017)

...when you hear the saws talking to you. They say things like, "Gas me up and run me!" Then your favorite saw says, "No, run me!" The one in the corner of your eye catches your attention and says, "No no no, over here, run me!" Then the old heavy no-brake saw sings out, "You have not run me in an eternity! I need some attention!" Then that little one on the shelf ready to go with a woman's voice chimes in, "All you need is me to do this small limbing job, and I am all gassed up and ready to go!" So that is the one you grab and head out with. 

Do you hear your chainsaws talking?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 5, 2017)

You get divorced and have a custody battle over your saws.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 5, 2017)

windthrown said:


> ......Do you hear your chainsaws talking?


.....umm....sure??


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 5, 2017)

My saws don't talk, they do growl a lot though. And if they scream, I just tune them down a notch.


----------



## axeandwedge (Jan 5, 2017)

happysaws said:


> .....umm....sure??


Maybe a sixth sense.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 5, 2017)

windthrown said:


> ...when you hear the saws talking to you. They say things like, "Gas me up and run me!" Then your favorite saw says, "No, run me!" The one in the corner of your eye catches your attention and says, "No no no, over here, run me!" Then the old heavy no-brake saw sings out, "You have not run me in an eternity! I need some attention!" Then that little one on the shelf ready to go with a woman's voice chimes in, "All you need is me to do this small limbing job, and I am all gassed up and ready to go!" So that is the one you grab and head out with.
> 
> Do you hear your chainsaws talking?


Dude, can I have some of what you having? Haha


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 5, 2017)

When you send your employee out to do a job that you should be doing because you want to wax a saw and don't want him around too see you do it.


----------



## ckelp (Jan 5, 2017)

When you purge 20 saws out and can't tell they are missing


----------



## TBS (Jan 5, 2017)

windthrown said:


> ...when you hear the saws talking to you. They say things like, "Gas me up and run me!" Then your favorite saw says, "No, run me!" The one in the corner of your eye catches your attention and says, "No no no, over here, run me!" Then the old heavy no-brake saw sings out, "You have not run me in an eternity! I need some attention!" Then that little one on the shelf ready to go with a woman's voice chimes in, "All you need is me to do this small limbing job, and I am all gassed up and ready to go!" So that is the one you grab and head out with.
> 
> Do you hear your chainsaws talking?



I hear mine argue with eachother. Nothing like hearing a few sweds, a Japanese guy, and four Chinese guys yelling at each.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 5, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> I hear mine argue with eachother. Nothing like hearing a few sweds, a Japanese guy, and four Chinese guys yelling at each.


Well, if that's the case the sounds of a few Germans and swedes are drowned out by about 45 Californians and Louisiana natives. Go AMERICA


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Well, if that's the case the sounds of a few Germans and swedes are drowned out by about 45 Californians and Louisiana natives. Go AMERICA


I've got a bunch of New Yorkers yelling at me plus lots of swearing in Swede and two little voices keep counting in German...eins, vi, dri....


----------



## axeandwedge (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine are all carrying on as well, So I have drowned them out with a bit of the White Buffalo on my stereo.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine get drowned out by Lemmy kilmister. I wish I had the super xl I bought my grandpa.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 7, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You get divorced and have a custody battle over your saws.



My ex and I did have a tiff over one saw after I left. I took most of my saws, but I left her the Saw From Hell, an MS210 that I got burned on on Ebay and started a flame thread here on AS about many years ago. The thread was removed by the (now long gone) mods when we were panning to march on the seller's house with torches at midnight. It got that heated. Anyway, I did not care about that saw, and she likes running it. I called it the wood massager. Next to useless (not her, the saw).

But there was the Olympic saw that had blown a coil that I left in the tool shed. I had intended on going back to get it with the last of my stuff, but when I did she said she had given it away. I was not happy about that, but she claimed that I told her that it was dangerous as it did not have a chain brake on it (by design, from the factory -older model saw-). I had told "her" not to run it since it did not have a chain brake, yes. I did not tell her to get rid of it though. I had gotten a coil from a guy on an Aussie arborist forum in the meantime, and I had planned on restoring it to its former glory. It was a good saw. But it was not to be. I lost several other items in that move off the ranch, but that is the only one that I can remember.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 7, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Dude, can I have some of what you having? Haha



Not legal in Illinois, but it is here in Oregon!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 7, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> I hear mine argue with eachother. Nothing like hearing a few sweds, a Japanese guy, and four Chinese guys yelling at each.



Mine are all German. "Ich bin Ihre motorsagen!" Well, actually they are all US made Stihl saws, except the Arctic 361 and the 660.

I had not thought about the language thing, but I understand my Stihls. Maybe why I sold off the Echos, Huskys, and Jreds?


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jan 7, 2017)

When you are out in 0 F weather tuning you saw because it doesn't run 'quite' right.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2017)

My saws do not talk to me when it is 0F. Or I become deaf to their calls. Selective hearing. I do not cut much below freezing any more. BTDT.


----------



## svk (Jan 8, 2017)

The day I have slated to do some cutting next week is supposed to be -23. Saw and bar oil will spend the previous night inside.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 8, 2017)

You know when you have CAD when:

You buy saws you don't need. From people you don't like. With money you don't have.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 8, 2017)

svk said:


> The day I have slated to do some cutting next week is supposed to be -23. Saw and bar oil will spend the previous night inside.



Ooooh, that is dedication. Frostbite weather. Winter wt. bar oil turns to goo weather. I think that qualifies you for having _Chainsaw Use Disorder_. CUD, brother of CAD. Otherwise known as having a pathological tendency to use chainsaws. Sufferers of this disorder will use chainsaw at any time in any weather, for any reason, if no other reason than just starting it up. Affliction can be identified with users that run their saws at midnight, keep their saws inside for ready use, and run their saws below -20F just to warm them up. They are compelled to run ~EVERY~ saw at a GTG, are commonly addicted to piss revving, and likely suffer from a decline in hearing. Is highly comorbid with CAD, white finger, and tendonitis.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 8, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> You know when you have CAD when:
> 
> You buy saws you don't need. From people you don't like. With money you don't have.


Best description I've seen!


----------



## Homelitexl903 (Jan 8, 2017)

My Homelite 750 is named Duke. He talks to me in a John Wayne voice. If I start him like a man without decompression he gives me a shot of whiskey and a hard pat on the back. If I do use decomp he calls me "boy" the rest of the day. As for knowing I have CAD, I have been considering a storage unit by my work to be able to hide saws I shouldn't be buying.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 8, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> My Homelite 750 is named Duke. He talks to me in a John Wayne voice. If I start him like a man without decompression he gives me a shot of whiskey and a hard pat on the back. If I do use decomp he calls me "boy" the rest of the day. As for knowing I have CAD, I have been considering a storage unit by my work to be able to hide saws I shouldn't be buying.


That is a good nickname for a saw of that caliber.


----------



## rynosawr (Jan 8, 2017)

......You have to build a shed 8 x 12 that really wasn't nearly big enough to hold everything that you had at the time in a rental storage facility, but you couldn't build a bigger shed because of local building code offset rules and utilities on the property, as well as having to justify the cost of the shed to your wife with what you will sell some of the repaired equipment for...


This actually worked out well for us, as I was able to build enough shelves to store a push mower, wheelbarrow, all saws and parts, and all other lawn equipment I use for myself.

The size of the shed also controls my turnover of inventory, as in no hoarding of old saws or junk saws that I won't or don't have time to get to. Also, I am more specific on what brands and models of newer saws are worth working on or not in a direct correlation to how easily and how much price a good fixed one will sell for locally.

Although I have gotten quite picky on what I will bring home, I still seem to find a bunch of gems that I just don't always tell my wife about....


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 8, 2017)

Well if ya think about it, ya got plenty of storage in the attic where you can put part saws and parts, just have to cut plywood to get through the attic door to floor with. 

Steve


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> My Homelite 750 is named Duke. He talks to me in a John Wayne voice. If I start him like a man without decompression he gives me a shot of whiskey and a hard pat on the back. If I do use decomp he calls me "boy" the rest of the day. As for knowing I have CAD, I have been considering a storage unit by my work to be able to hide saws I shouldn't be buying.



Oy, hiding saws from yourself and others so that you do not 'apperar' to have CAD. Diagnosis: very advanced stages of CAD there. As for your Homelite talking to you in a John Wayne voice, well.... they all do that, don't they? In different voices and personae of course. Diagnosis: normal.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

rynosawr said:


> ......You have to build a shed 8 x 12 that really wasn't nearly big enough to hold everything that you had at the time in a rental storage facility, but you couldn't build a bigger shed because of local building code offset rules and utilities on the property, as well as having to justify the cost of the shed to your wife with what you will sell some of the repaired equipment for...
> 
> 
> This actually worked out well for us, as I was able to build enough shelves to store a push mower, wheelbarrow, all saws and parts, and all other lawn equipment I use for myself.
> ...



Interesting. Here in Oregon we can build what are called 'accessory buildings', and as many as you want. As long as they are set-back 10' from the property line, under 10' tall, under 200 sq ft and 6' apart (unless they have a 2 hour firewall, in which case they can be attached). They can also be attached to the house with a half inch sheetrock on the inside house attached wall, are self-supporting, and if a door opens from the house into it, it has to have a door of equal or greater size to the outdoors. I have 5 accessory buildings on my property, 2 of which have an array of stored saws, blowers, trimmers, mowers, and other stuff. Accessory buildings are required to be built to code, but are not inspected by the county, and do not need a permit.

Not telling the wife about all saw purchases? Diagnosis: Advanced CAD. Building saw sheds: Natural grownup extension of kindergarten playground activity and fantacy. Normal.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 9, 2017)

Homelitexl903 said:


> As for knowing I have CAD, I have been considering a storage unit by my work to be able to hide saws I shouldn't be buying.


A high-functioning sawaholic.


----------



## axeandwedge (Jan 9, 2017)

Cake anyone,I thought I had it bad.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

windthrown said:


> Interesting. Here in Oregon we can build what are called 'accessory buildings', and as many as you want. As long as they are set-back 10' from the property line, under 10' tall, under 200 sq ft and 6' apart (unless they have a 2 hour firewall, in which case they can be attached). They can also be attached to the house with a half inch sheetrock on the inside house attached wall, are self-supporting, and if a door opens from the house into it, it has to have a door of equal or greater size to the outdoors. I have 5 accessory buildings on my property, 2 of which have an array of stored saws, blowers, trimmers, mowers, and other stuff. Accessory buildings are required to be built to code, but are not inspected by the county, and do not need a permit.
> 
> Not telling the wife about all saw purchases? Diagnosis: Advanced CAD. Building saw sheds: Natural grownup extension of kindergarten playground activity and fantacy. Normal.


Here in small town, illinois....... we literally build whatever we want no regs no hoops no cops, just life


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Here in small town, illinois....... we literally build whatever we want no regs no hoops no cops, just life



Envy!


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

windthrown said:


> Envy!


There are some slight fall backs, nearest gas is 8 miles and groceries are 11 miles. 

Its still the best way to live....


----------



## happysaws (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> There are some slight fall backs, nearest gas is 8 miles and groceries are 11 miles.....



How far are you from Chicago?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> There are some slight fall backs, nearest gas is 8 miles and groceries are 11 miles.
> 
> Its still the best way to live....



Nearest gas here is 12 miles, and nearest store is 15 miles. Used to be a rail station, store and town 2 miles from here, but that was over 100 years ago. Its all gone now. All that is left is the old school house. One of hundreds of Oregon ghost towns.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

happysaws said:


> How far are you from Chicago?


4 hours south, and happy


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

windthrown said:


> Nearest gas here is 12 miles, and nearest store is 15 miles. Used to be a rail station, store and town 2 miles from here, but that was over 100 years ago. Its all gone now. All that is left is the old school house. One of hundreds of Oregon ghost towns.


We were a mining town back in the day, too had a hotel, theater, grocery story, filling station, railroad and everything. Mine left and all we have is bank, post office, and a bar now. Sign says 250 people. Prolly more like 200 now.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately all the old proud folks are going to be with the Lord and either their houses fall in or trash moves in.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 9, 2017)

svk said:


> I've got a bunch of New Yorkers yelling at me plus lots of swearing in Swede and two little voices keep counting in German...eins, vi, dri....


eins, swvi ,dri, feir, fenz...........then I gotta start nother class of saws. feller or miller or limber ,etc.


----------



## Acornhill (Jan 9, 2017)

You know you have CAD when you are considering to offer Guido a price for all of his saws. All 350 of them. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> We were a mining town back in the day, too had a hotel, theater, grocery story, filling station, railroad and everything. Mine left and all we have is bank, post office, and a bar now. Sign says 250 people. Prolly more like 200 now.


We had 2 churches post office and a co op that had gas, propane, tires and a small hardware store. We lost the Milwaukee railroad in the early 80s and it's all gone now. I'm currently 27 miles from gas, food or a post office.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

Acornhill said:


> You know you have CAD when you are considering to offer Guido a price for all of his saws. All 350 of them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Dollar a piece right?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> We were a mining town back in the day, too had a hotel, theater, grocery story, filling station, railroad and everything. Mine left and all we have is bank, post office, and a bar now. Sign says 250 people. Prolly more like 200 now.



We do not even have a sign for this town any more. PO here closed decades ago. But it is still listed on most maps.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 9, 2017)

Acornhill said:


> You know you have CAD when you are considering to offer Guido a price for all of his saws. All 350 of them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



Bring it on...



astnmacgto said:


> Dollar a piece right?



No.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 9, 2017)

My "town" doesn't exist either. Still on the map though. Whitesville, GA was a stagecoach stop back before the railroad and when the railroad was built through Pine Mountain, the town of Whitesville completely dried up. Was quite the bustling place back in the 1800s. Nothing remains besides our church that was built in 1836.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 9, 2017)

Brought some saws back to the shop that folks had asked about.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Unfortunately all the old proud folks are going to be with the Lord and either their houses fall in or trash moves in.



This town is just south of where Louis and Clark camped on the Columbia River for several weeks in 1805 and again in 1806. They came up the Sandy River exploring within a few miles of here. This area was later traversed via the Barlow Trail which was built in 1846 and runs just south of Mt Hood, due east of here, and down into Oregon City to the west. Oregon City was the end of the Oregon Trail. Wagon traffic was brisk through here for people that did not want to risk running the rapids on the Colombia River. That road carried much of the traffic into the PNW until the early 1910s.

This "town" was established about 1890 or so. It was a boom town from around 1910 through the end early 1930s. Then the depression hit, and that was that. Here most people in those days up and moved their houses. Big houses, small houses, did not matter. All that is left are rows of Black Locust trees that they planted back in the day, and the schoolhouse. They still move houses here, and a huge number of houses were moved from VanPor to south Portland when it flooded out after WWII. The rail lines here were pulled up before or during WWII for the steel. What was left in terms of barns and such are dilapidated and falling apart. Some burn, but most just rot. All that is left now are scattered farms and ranches. There is a 40 acre cow and calf operation across the highway from me. East of them is an 80 acre sheep ranch. East of me on this side is a 20 acre horse pasture in summer. West of me is a 5 acre tree farm, and behind that is a 10 acre pot farm. The greater area surrounding this area is all part of Mt Hood National Forest and spans for many many miles. I have gobs of borrowed landscape here in the land that time forgot. The white trash in the rentals around this area have all been driven out by property value inflation and real estate sales. Money is moving in and the value of my place has skyrocketed. In 2010 when I bought this place, no one wanted real estate, let alone out here. Now? Its all the rage. Boom to bust to boom again. Though there are building restrictions in Oregon now that prevent anyone from developing out here. So I cannot put up a condoplex here. Or subdivide. All you can do is improve the houses that are here, or bulldoze them and rebuild another one. Like for like.

As for CAD, all the landowners here have lots of chainsaws. Log trucks roll through here in an hourly, if not 20 minute basis. Lots of fallers still work out here. No harvesting machines out here yet. Too steep a terrain.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

Guido Salvage said:


> Bring it on...
> 
> 
> 
> No.


I thought the more you bought the cheaper they got......


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

windthrown said:


> This town is just south of where Louis and Clark camped on the Columbia River for several weeks in 1805 and again in 1806. They came up the Sandy River exploring within a few miles of here. This area was later traversed via the Barlow Trail which was built in 1846 and runs just south of Mt Hood, due east of here, and down into Oregon City to the west. Oregon City was the end of the Oregon Trail. Wagon traffic was brisk through here for people that did not want to risk running the rapids on the Colombia River. That road carried much of the traffic into the PNW until the early 1910s.
> 
> This "town" was established about 1890 or so. It was a boom town from around 1910 through the end early 1930s. Then the depression hit, and that was that. Here most people in those days up and moved their houses. Big houses, small houses, did not matter. All that is left are rows of Black Locust trees that they planted back in the day, and the schoolhouse. They still move houses here, and a huge number of houses were moved from VanPor to south Portland when it flooded out after WWII. The rail lines here were pulled up before or during WWII for the steel. What was left in terms of barns and such are dilapidated and falling apart. Some burn, but most just rot. All that is left now are scattered farms and ranches. There is a 40 acre cow and calf operation across the highway from me. East of them is an 80 acre sheep ranch. East of me on this side is a 20 acre horse pasture in summer. West of me is a 5 acre tree farm, and behind that is a 10 acre pot farm. The greater area surrounding this area is all part of Mt Hood National Forest and spans for many many miles. I have gobs of borrowed landscape here in the land that time forgot. The white trash in the rentals around this area have all been driven out by property value inflation and real estate sales. Money is moving in and the value of my place has skyrocketed. In 2010 when I bought this place, no one wanted real estate, let alone out here. Now? Its all the rage. Boom to bust to boom again. Though there are building restrictions in Oregon now that prevent anyone from developing out here. So I cannot put up a condoplex here. Or subdivide. All you can do is improve the houses that are here, or bulldoze them and rebuild another one. Like for like.
> 
> As for CAD, all the landowners here have lots of chainsaws. Log trucks roll through here in an hourly, if not 20 minute basis. Lots of fallers still work out here. No harvesting machines out here yet. Too steep a terrain.


My house I live in was built by the founder of the town. It is closing in on 180 years old. It was built to house two families, one down and one upstairs, there's a window upstairs that goes all the way to the floor, it used to be the doorway for family number 2. A few years back we put on a new roof and found that the main frame of the house is hand hewn oak 8x8s with mortise and tenon joints holding it together.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 9, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> My house I live in was built by the founder of the town. It is closing in on 180 years old. It was built to house two families, one down and one upstairs, there's a window upstairs that goes all the way to the floor, it used to be the doorway for family number 2. A few years back we put on a new roof and found that the main frame of the house is hand hewn oak 8x8s with mortise and tenon joints holding it together.



Cool. When I was a kid people showed off their old arts and crafts houses here, all build with solid wood and not a nail in them. Oak beams should last forever. 

Now? Houses here are staple/nailed together 2x4s with strand board siding. Everything else is all veneer. I think my dubba wyde will last longer.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 9, 2017)

windthrown said:


> Cool. When I was a kid people showed off their old arts and crafts houses here, all build with solid wood and not a nail in them. Oak beams should last forever.
> 
> Now? Houses here are staple/nailed together 2x4s with strand board siding. Everything else is all veneer. I think my dubba wyde will last longer.


Well, there's a reason my house is still standing.


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 9, 2017)

I been to Pine Mountain about ten different times on vacation, guite and peaceful, the way I like it.

Steve


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 15, 2017)

When you finally manage to find a couple of unsuspecting trees to test your new chainsaw on and at the end of the "test run" the trees are not merely disposed of but bucked, split and stacked.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 15, 2017)

When you buy a saw for the 2nd time because you didn't remember owning it before.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

When you buy a 23cc gear drive chainsaw because it's cute.


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> When you buy a 23cc gear drive chainsaw because it's cute.


That's funny!

How about this: When you consider buying a Piltz saw just to see how poorly it performs.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> When you buy a 23cc gear drive chainsaw because it's cute.


How about a link to said saw, you know, to verify cuteness......


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

svk said:


> That's funny!
> 
> How about this: When you consider buying a Piltz saw just to see how poorly it performs.


So how poorly did the piltz hot saw perform? If it's really bad maybe I can race you with my 23cc gear drive.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> How about a link to said saw, you know, to verify cuteness......



how's about just a pic


----------



## svk (Jan 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> So how poorly did the piltz hot saw perform? If it's really bad maybe I can race you with my 23cc gear drive.


I didn't buy it. But it's been considered.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

svk said:


> I didn't buy it. But it's been considered.


Oh you definitely need to do this I really want to race. Just make sure you get the 50cc saw with 24 inch cannon bar and don't forget the piltz 11 pin rim sproket.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 15, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 551184
> how's about just a pic


That's an orline saw, I actually have one of those here at the house. Mines branded as a sears, where did you find an nos one?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 15, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> That's an orline saw, I actually have one of those here at the house. Mines branded as a sears, where did you find an nos one?


This is what happens when a member of this site sends you a pm with a link to a saw that is on eBay that was overpriced but oh well it's mine now.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 16, 2017)

When you call your wife your "Husky girl" and you mean it as a compliment because she is perfect, but you get slapped for it anyway.


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you call your wife your "Husky girl" and you mean it as a compliment because she is perfect, but you get slapped for it anyway.


Lol they don't like curvy either.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

When I make counter offer on saw for full price minus shipping. Should come by end of month (-; (-; masterminded couple hundred under local retail (-; grinning already face may split putting her into wood. (our gang; Alfalfa said "things of beauty power or greatness are referred in feminine ) who can argue with that philosofer


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 16, 2017)

you know you have CAD when you buy a goofy little homeowners saw on sale you know you'll seldom run, just cause it was dirt cheap, then try to smuggle it into the garage under your coat before the dog barking gives you away and the wife catches you red handed.

wait a minute .... I think this one falls more under the _***** whipped_ category


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2017)

That was one day...

Mark


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 551349
> 
> 
> View attachment 551350
> ...


I've not yet run into an auction such as that but I'm listening 2 hear of or see on sale bill like my 066 (-;


----------



## James Miller (Jan 18, 2017)

when you spend your break at work cleaning up an old Craftsman you bought to give to someone who wanted to borrow a saw.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 18, 2017)

....when you buy a saw specifically for "parts", and have it running and cutting 25 minutes after it comes to your door.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 18, 2017)

When you have more than 10 saws (including five over 100 cc) but don't heat with wood and live in a rental house with the largest tree maybe 2" in diameter...


----------



## heimannm (Jan 18, 2017)

...when you buy them by the "big box full"

Mark


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 18, 2017)

heimannm said:


> ...when you buy them by the "big box full"
> Mark



I think we can declare a winner and close this thread...


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> I think we can declare a winner and close this thread...


Oh no this ain't over yet. When you see someone that buys McCulloch saws by the box load and you consider sending him a pm thinking that he might buy a box load from you so that you have room again to buy more saws. This probably makes no sense to most but those with stage 5 cad will understand.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Oh no this ain't over yet. When you see someone that buys McCulloch saws by the box load and you consider sending him a pm thinking that he might buy a box load from you so that you have room again to buy more saws. This probably makes no sense to most but those with stage 5 cad will understand.


I'll take a box load


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 551885
> 
> 
> View attachment 551886
> ...



Mr MAC'addict! 

It has been determined by photographic evidence that you sir, have CAD!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

heimannm said:


> ...



So what are the saw models of the MACs that I marked here in your photo? I had a pair of these in my younger days with 36 inch bars on them. Made a lot of $$$ with those saws. Thumb oilers and all.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> I'll take a box load



what would you like me to put in your box load?


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

windthrown said:


> So what are the saw models of the MACs that I marked here in your photo? I had a pair of these in my younger days with 36 inch bars on them. Made a lot of $$$ with those saws. Thumb oilers and all.
> 
> View attachment 552042


Those would be mac 15 models


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 552041
> what would you like me to put in your box load?


Welllllll....... do you think one of the green plastics carb spacers for the 10 series saws would fit in that box hahaha, I need one of those lol


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

windthrown said:


> So what are the saw models of the MACs that I marked here in your photo? I had a pair of these in my younger days with 36 inch bars on them. Made a lot of $$$ with those saws. Thumb oilers and all.
> 
> View attachment 552042


I can't imagine a mac15 pulling a 36inch bar at all?


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> Welllllll....... do you think one of the green plastics carb spacers for the 10 series saws would fit in that box hahaha, I need one of those lol


That would fit nicely. But if it gets lost in the mail don't blame me.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> That would fit nicely. But if it gets lost in the mail don't blame me.


That small of a package they could use a pigeon!


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> That small of a package they could use a pigeon!


Have you seen what air mail cost these days!!


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Have you seen what air mail cost these days!!


There was an auction on ebay a while back, actually about 5 or 6 auctions of parts lots, and one of then had about 30 of those green spacers in it, I wanted to get all of those auctions but I couldn't afford it.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 552041
> what would you like me to put in your box load?



How about a 50 carat VVSII colorless brilliant cut natural diamond? It should fit in that box.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

windthrown said:


> How about a 50 carat VVSII colorless brilliant cut natural diamond? It should fit in that box.


Where talking about pretty yellow Chainsaws and you want a rock??


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 552041
> what would you like me to put in your box load?


Gold! Cube


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 18, 2017)

windthrown said:


> How about a 50 carat VVSII colorless brilliant cut natural diamond? It should fit in that box.





fwgsaw said:


> Where talking about pretty yellow Chainsaws and you want a rock??





SeMoTony said:


> Gold! Cube


See? My request was pretty small in comparison haha


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Gold! Cube


Well least it's yellow


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 18, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> See? My request was pretty small in comparison haha


Ya I noticed. All these guys must have desperate wives.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Where talking about pretty yellow Chainsaws and you want a rock??



Yes sir. I collect perty precious rocks. Rocks and orange chainsaws, that's my thing.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Ya I noticed. All these guys must have desperate wives.



Dunno why she would be desperate for a rock. I got rewarded by her for bringing home chainsaws.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 18, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> Well least it's yellow



I was going to ask for a yellow diamond, but they are worth less than colorless ones. Refined uranium yellowcake is also yellow. I was going to ask for that too, but reconsidered. Lots of REALLY insanely expensive shyte can fit into a box that size.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

windthrown said:


> I was going to ask for a yellow diamond, but they are worth less than colorless ones. Refined uranium yellowcake is also yellow. I was going to ask for that too, but reconsidered. Lots of REALLY insanely expensive shyte can fit into a box that size.


Appears I need to find a much smaller box


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

windthrown said:


> I was going to ask for a yellow diamond, but they are worth less than colorless ones. Refined uranium yellowcake is also yellow. I was going to ask for that too, but reconsidered. Lots of REALLY insanely expensive shyte can fit into a box that size.



worlds smallest box!


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 552086
> worlds smallest box!



Ah, I see. You are a smart one. Lemme see... ah yes, then how about a few milligrams from a yet to be discovered yellow life form from Mars? That should fit nicely in there. That would be worth TRILLIONS! I could retire. On Mars. We will call it, MAClife.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2017)

windthrown - as noted above, McCulloch's first attempt at a consumer saw. I believe Randy Mac would confirm these will make your blood foam just like an 090.




fwgsaw - have you been sailing along the coast of Mexico? You should see what I found in pieces inside this box...










Joe Salva was supposed to send me a set of decals but it never happened.

Austin - let me know if you need the thick spacer or the thin one, 54 cc saw or 70 cc saw, I expect I can find one in the attic.

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> windthrown - as noted above, McCulloch's first attempt at a consumer saw. I believe Randy Mac would confirm these will make your blood foam just like an 090.
> 
> View attachment 552107
> 
> ...


I need one for a 54cc saw, my Leer charger to be precise, the carb was glued down and when I took it off, half of that spacer came with, and half stayed on the saw lol


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> windthrown - as noted above, McCulloch's first attempt at a consumer saw. I believe Randy Mac would confirm these will make your blood foam just like an 090.
> 
> View attachment 552107
> 
> ...


Looks like a cp125 that I wouldn't mind having. Funny you mention the coast of Mexico, I'm not down there but my dad is cruising around there somewhere.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2017)

Check you Lear to make sure it is in fact a 54cc, I was told the original power head on those was the 7-10. The 54 cc saws are 1.75" displacement x 1.375" stroke, the 70 cc saws are 2.00" displacement x 1.375" stroke.

O.K., rereading the thread you are saying you need the spacer under the carburetor, not the one between the tank and the carburetor. I am pretty sure those are all the same

Mark


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Check you Lear to make sure it is in fact a 54cc, I was told the original power head on those was the 7-10. The 54 cc saws are 1.75" displacement x 1.375" stroke, the 70 cc saws are 2.00" displacement x 1.375" stroke.
> 
> O.K., rereading the thread you are saying you need the spacer under the carburetor, not the one between the tank and the carburetor. I am pretty sure those are all the same
> 
> Mark


I have researched the serial number on the tag in the air filter housing, and If memory serves it was an early mac 10-10 model, as plain as you could get, has the early type filter and all, but it definitely wouldn't hurt to measure the bore.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> windthrown - as noted above, McCulloch's first attempt at a consumer saw. I believe Randy Mac would confirm these will make your blood foam just like an 090.
> 
> View attachment 552107
> 
> ...



80cc consumer saws? I ran mine with full skip, and they may have been 30 inch B&C, but the memory is fading. I dropped and chopped up a lot of Monterey pines with them in California. I needed the pair to ensure I could always get one started. But that is the same with my Stihl saws today. I always take 2 with me into the woods.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2017)

This was copied from Mike Acres site:

COMMENTS:




*First McCulloch "Consumer" chain saw model*

I think they mean to say this saw was not intended for the professional, commercial, or even farm type usage but rather for the everyday sort of guy.

While the Mac 15 shared the same basic cylinder casting as all of the other 80 cc saws, like the other low performance models only two of the three exhaust ports were opened up and it probably had other less obvious differences in the porting. The HC carburetor relied on gravity feed as there was no fuel pump section so the saw would have been very limited in its usefulness as a felling saw. The manual oiler would get old in a hurry as well, though many of the McCulloch saw had only manual oilers before 1963 or so.

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 19, 2017)

windthrown said:


> 80cc consumer saws? I ran mine with full skip, and they may have been 30 inch B&C, but the memory is fading. I dropped and chopped up a lot of Monterey pines with them in California. I needed the pair to ensure I could always get one started. But that is the same with my Stihl saws today. I always take 2 with me into the woods.


Yes there were marketed towards the consumer market and never intended to be sold to pro users. That's why there fairly easy to find in good condition because most hardly got used.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> This was copied from Mike Acres site:
> 
> COMMENTS:
> 
> ...



80cc saws for the consumer... my dad had a Homelite EZ in the 1960s that was the consumer saw. More scaled down to homeowners. When I got these MACs in the early 1980s, they were well used. I got them at a garage sale and the guy said they were forest service saws. Dunno if that was true or not. We used them mainly for bucking and insurance work for fallen trees. The thumb oilers were an issue, but that was what we had. We were not rich in those days, and I was in college.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 551885
> 
> 
> View attachment 551886
> ...



They even gave you a free tire, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2017)

Packing material, there was a bunch of large diameter rope as well. The saws came from some fellows that had been building wooden barges.

Mark


----------



## brandonstc6 (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Packing material, there was a bunch of large diameter rope as well. The saws came from some fellows that had been building wooden barges.
> 
> Mark



I see. That's pretty cool that you got two super pro 125s in the batch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2017)

SP105's


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 19, 2017)

heimannm said:


> SP105's


Do you know the real story on 105's I've heard they had a bunch of mismachined 125 blocks so they made some pistons to match and I also heard it was mr. Mcculloch himself decided he wanted to build a more consumer friendly version of the 125 and it didn't pan out well


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 20, 2017)

The packing material is use to add more weight for more shipping costs 

Steve


----------



## heimannm (Jan 20, 2017)

I had not heard any history behind the SP105, I just assumed they wanted a slightly smaller version like the 72-80-87 cc version of the D-44. 

I am sure in big wood cutting side by side you could easily tell the difference between the two, but in my limited usage and experience, I think they are pretty comparable.







Mark


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 20, 2017)

When you go to a motorcycle fair and spend over twenty minutes at a booth selling old metal service shop signs looking for vintage Stihl signs because they'd look so good outside the shed where you keep your chainsaws.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 20, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> .....with stage 5 cad.....


Could you please expound upon these 5 (or more) stages of CAD?
[emoji3]


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 21, 2017)

happysaws said:


> Could you please expound upon these 5 (or more) stages of CAD?
> [emoji3]


Same as cancer stage 5 meaning no recovery and there is a stage 6 but that's just when you die and everyone else that has stage 1 through 5 get your saws.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 21, 2017)

For me, the Stages were -

1. I NEED A SAW. I moved to a new rental house with a lot of trees on the property, so I bought a new green Poulan 33 cc saw. It's cute and even cut down the occasional tree. Stage 1 lasted for 5 years. 
2. I NEED A BIGGER SAW. Dad gave me the used Poulan P295 saw that I used to buck a lot of big oak trees that fell in the yard after Katrina. This Poulan is yellow and black; still cute, but able to do some real damage to the local tree population. Stage 2 lasted 6 years.
3. I NEED TO IMPROVE THE BIGGER SAW THAT I HAVE. I pulled out the P295 to cut a stump that was giving the 33 cc saw fits. However, the P295 is leaking oil and needs a new fuel line. So I completely disassembled it, of course. And ordered all new parts. The cost of the parts was more than it would cost for a new saw. And I'm ok with that. Stage 3 lasted 1 week.
4. I NEED A BETTER BIGGER SAW. I realized the Poulans I have are really not high quality durable saws. I decided that I needed at least one high-quality durable saw to replace the P295. So I bought a Stihl 038 Magnum off eBay. Stage 4 lasted 24 hours.
5. I NEED MORE BETTER BIGGER SAWS! I found Arboristsite. And realized that if I didn't want my man card revoked, that I needed to rapidly grow my saw collection.
5a. I NEED MORE BETTER BIGGER SAWS JUST IN CASE OF AN UNFORESEEN SAW EMERGENCY OR ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE. Although the largest tree on my property is less than 2" in diameter, I decided that I needed a smaller saw for utility work, limbing, etc. So I bought a 028 Super AV from an Arboristsite member. And, since a 72 cc Magnum isn't the top dog in the saw world, I started looking for something larger. Stage 5a lasted 6 hours. 
5b. I NEED MORE BETTER BIGGER OLDER SAWS! I realized that there are vintage, quality built, loud, environmentally unfriendly, unsafe, and somewhat expensive "muscle saws" that can be bought, tweaked, fondled, and perhaps pressed into service to cut wood one day. As someone addicted to musclecars, I can appreciate this. So I bought a Stihl 070, two Contra's, two 075's, an 07 S to feed my addiction. Stage 5b lasted 72 hours.
5c. I NEED TO MAKE SURE THE REAL WORLD DOES NOT INTERFERE WITH MY SEARCH FOR MORE BIGGER BETTER OLDER SAWS. My lovely wife, upon seeing a box arrive from the U.S. with a chainsaw in it, asked the most ridiculous question possible, "Another chainsaw? Don't you have two already? Why do you need another one?" I didn't want her to worry about me, so I didn't mention the other 7 saws that were en route to the house. And then I asked my neighbor to do his best to divert any further deliveries to his garage so I could sneak them into my garage when the wife wasn't looking. Stage 5c lasted 96 hours. 
5d. I REALIZE THAT STIHL IS NOT THE ONLY MANUFACTURER OF BIGGER BETTER OLDER SAWS?!?!?! I realize that there are other manufacturers of quality chainsaws besides Stihl....I check my bank account balance and see that I have some funds available... Stage 5d could take a while...


----------



## windthrown (Jan 21, 2017)

Guido Salvage is at Stage 5+++++. Has been for a long time now. There are other examples here...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 21, 2017)

windthrown said:


> Guido Salvage is at Stage 5+++++. Has been for a long time now. There are other examples here...



Incorrect, I am now at Stage 8 and selling off my highly desirable saws...


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Jan 22, 2017)

When instead of counting sheep to fall asleep, you are counting all your saws.


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> When instead of counting sheep to fall asleep, you are counting all your saws.


I mentally organize my chain inventory before bed.


----------



## 056 super p26 2054 turbo (Jan 22, 2017)

When you run out of room in your shed and garage so you start bringing them in the house


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 22, 2017)

056 super p26 2054 turbo said:


> When you run out of room in your shed and garage so you start bringing them in the house


This is being considered as we type. I can't stand the thought of my saws out in the cold garage!


----------



## 056 super p26 2054 turbo (Jan 22, 2017)

Hopefully I can do something with these


----------



## Motorsägen (Jan 22, 2017)

You are a Stihl guy most of the time but can't pass up the Husq 141 on Craigslist for $45, supposedly not running for last year, sitting on a shelf. Get it home today and it started first pull with the cutoff switch set to START. Smokes like it's running 1:1, but it RUNS!!!!






029, 044, 066, 025


----------



## 46 Poulan (Jan 22, 2017)

Yukon Stihl said:


> When you gather all the same models and end up with....... View attachment 547944
> View attachment 547945
> View attachment 547943


The other truck will be by later with all the bars and chains--You hit the Motherload!!!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 23, 2017)

When bad storms roll through and you are a little disappointed there are no downed trees to try your saws on.


----------



## t4driller (Jan 23, 2017)

I've got it bad....


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Jan 23, 2017)

When u have no idea how many saws are in there
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 23, 2017)

The last saw you (I) bought just shipped few hours ago and I find I've responded to 2 more offerings on TP


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, reading through this thread, I've come to realize a lot of you guys are really messed up. Thankfully, I don't have this CAD problem. In fact I'm in the saw selling mode. As soon as I sell off 20 or so chainsaws, I'll be down to under 50 and that's certainly a reasonable number for someone that lives on 3 acres...


----------



## Motorsägen (Jan 23, 2017)

fearofpavement said:


> Wow, reading through this thread, I've come to realize a lot of you guys are really messed up. Thankfully, I don't have this CAD problem. In fact I'm in the saw selling mode. As soon as I sell off 20 or so chainsaws, I'll be down to under 50 and that's certainly a reasonable number for someone that lives on 3 acres...


What's the threshold # for being "messed up"? Lol.

029, 044, 066, 025


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 23, 2017)

fearofpavement said:


> Wow, reading through this thread, I've come to realize a lot of you guys are really messed up. Thankfully, I don't have this CAD problem. In fact I'm in the saw selling mode. As soon as I sell off 20 or so chainsaws, I'll be down to under 50 and that's certainly a reasonable number for someone that lives on 3 acres...



How many acres of the 3 are wooded? I would think for 3 wooded acres you still have some shopping to do.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 23, 2017)

....when the number of saws you NEED is "just one more".


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 23, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> How many acres of the 3 are wooded? I would think for 3 wooded acres you still have some shopping to do.


Probably 2 acres wooded, maybe a bit more. I have "other wooded properties" but not close to here. I never really cut wood here unless I'm cleaning up storm damage. I cut wood on other people's properties. (and get paid to do it)


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 23, 2017)

Motorsägen said:


> What's the threshold # for being "messed up"? Lol.
> 
> 029, 044, 066, 025


More than I have...


----------



## thefarmboy21 (Jan 23, 2017)

When you literally have a dozen saws you got for free, but you still get upset when you miss out on a $30 Craigslist saw, because someone offered twice the asking price just to buy it right then -_-


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 23, 2017)

That will piss you off there 

Steve


----------



## thefarmboy21 (Jan 24, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> That will piss you off there
> 
> Steve



Yea it was a first series STIHL 028 WB. Guy lived a mile from me and HE MESSAGED ME and asked if I wanted it for $30. Had no idea what was wrong with it, other than being covered in 30 years of crud, but I said sure and said I'd pick it up whenever he wanted, because he went to school out of town. Weekend came and still hadn't heard from him so I messaged him and he said someone offered him $60 (he had only asked $50 when he first put it for sale) so he sold it. Didn't even ask me. I'd have given whatever he wanted as lon as the P&C were good lol. Ohh well.....I ended up with a FREE 028 WB-AV-EQ and Homelite SXL that same day


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 24, 2017)

When you have more service tools then all the shops in your town combine


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 24, 2017)

chainsawman2011 said:


> When u have no idea how many saws are in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice set up


----------



## Motorsägen (Jan 24, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> When you have more service tools then all the shops in your town combine


I *guarantee* the only two official *** shops in my town of 60,000 don't have a Stihl (or other) rpm meter to measure actual rpm.

029, 044, 066, 025


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 27, 2017)

When you are trying to get rid of saws but made an offer on a group of 8 of them. Probably a good thing they said no.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 30, 2017)

When you have chainsaw-themed nightmares, such as trying to get an ancient Echo to run.


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 30, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> When you have chainsaw-themed nightmares, such as trying to get an ancient Echo to run.



Lol me too echo 280E, just can't seem to get it to run right. Damn cdi ign


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Jan 30, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> nice set up



Thanks that's just the storage portion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Jan 30, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> Lol me too echo 280E, just can't seem to get it to run right. Damn cdi ign



I got a blown up 280e with s good coil if u need one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know yet carb still giving fits nozzles on it way I'll let you know


----------



## TBS (Jan 30, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> When you have chainsaw-themed nightmares, such as trying to get an ancient Echo to run.



When you have dreams about a saw on ebay then you get an ebay alert on your phone saying that your item has been shipped and now you own a tanaka.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> When you have dreams about a saw on ebay then you get an ebay alert on your phone saying that your item has been shipped and now you own a tanaka.


Sleep shopping. Love it lol.


----------



## TBS (Jan 30, 2017)

Now I'm trying to find parts for that tanaka.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 30, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> Lol me too echo 280E, just can't seem to get it to run right. Damn cdi ign



The one in my nightmare was a CS-351 or another late 70's smaller model. Couldn't get it to run no matter what.


----------



## nenicu (Jan 30, 2017)

I got a Tanaka 5601 on Ebay.de and in 24 hours i got a Makita DCS4301 just because the price was right.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

I sold a saw today....

But I bought one yesterday. So the fleet remains the same size roughly.


----------



## undee70ss (Jan 30, 2017)

svk said:


> I sold a saw today....
> 
> But I bought one yesterday. So the fleet remains the same size roughly.


I bought a saw today, picked up a parts saw a few days ago, haven't sold anything, so fleet is up one and a half.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

undee70ss said:


> I bought a saw today, picked up a parts saw a few days ago, haven't sold anything, so fleet is up one and a half.


Parts saws don't count! If they did I would have more LOL.


----------



## undee70ss (Jan 30, 2017)

svk said:


> Parts saws don't count! If they did I would have more LOL.


Sure they do! Sometimes they better than than the saw you bought that parts saw to begin with. The parts saw becomes a fixer upper, now need another parts saw to fix the 2 you have.


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok they count but they don't lol.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Feb 1, 2017)

When you buy a 288 because it matches your sign, then because it is to NICE to use you buy a 2nd 288 to use, then you schedule that saw for porting, all in the same week. BTW it has been an expensive week! Still want that 461 too.


----------



## axeandwedge (Feb 3, 2017)

When you work all day in a chainsaw dealership and then come home and scoff down your evening meal so you can work on more chainsaws ????.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2017)

When you subconsciously size up every cardboard box you see to determine if it might fit a saw snugly. 

You know, just in case you might need to send one of your saws to get ported.


----------



## Motorsägen (Feb 3, 2017)

"I see dead trees everywhere"

MS250, MS029, MS066, Hsq141, JD 50V


----------



## Motorsägen (Feb 3, 2017)

Motorsägen said:


> "I see dead trees everywhere"
> 
> MS250, MS029, MS066, Hsq141, JD 50V


Wait, that would be firewood hoarding disorder also, right? Buy one disorder, get one free.

MS250, MS029, MS066, Hsq141, JD 50V


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 3, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You compare yourself to someone with 100 saws as proof that "you" don't have a problem.


LOL I haven't read the whole thread yet but so far this seems to really hit home and I got a good laugh from it. I still consider myself a reformed CAD compared to 10 years ago but the chainsaw bug is biting again mainly because I have more time on my hands and I have a different place to work on them other than my garage. I am slowly customizing this new to me building to work on saws . I finally got shelves on the wall and heat for this winter which makes a big difference in the amount of time I spend during the winter working on saws. I am also hanging around this forum more than in the past and making a few replies which isn't helping. I am also about out of fixer uppers that I have had for years that just sat for years and wondering how to acquire more saws to work on after I am done with them.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 4, 2017)

When you plan your road trips around the operating hours of saw shops to pick on the way


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 4, 2017)

Motorsägen said:


> Wait, that would be firewood hoarding disorder also, right? Buy one disorder, get one free.



You can cure that by having to deal with a very large firewood pile, mice trying to build a nest at the bottom of it, two terriers, Tiger mosquitos and Summer heat while being pumped full of heart medications. 
Ever since I've kept my firewood piles at manageable levels.


----------



## Motorsägen (Feb 4, 2017)

When your ratio of:

# fixer-uppers + boneyard/donor saws
...to...
# daily cutters + running backups + shelf queens
...Is greater than...3 to 1.

That's my ratio anyways.


MS250, MS029, MS066, Hsq141, JD 50V


----------



## Acornhill (Feb 4, 2017)

When you just keep on buying and buying and buying.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 4, 2017)

Acornhill said:


> When you just keep on buying and buying and buying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



You need to load up your piggy bank and come see me...


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 4, 2017)

So I assume others do this and it's not a disease unique to me, but when you're traveling and come upon some majestic trees do you size them up to see what saw/bar you would need to fell them, which direction they would need to go (to not hit the castle for instance) and figure out how much log or firewood it would yield? Can't help but do this. A walk through the park is a continuous string of felling assessments. lol.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 4, 2017)

I just passed a fallen tree that had to be 4 to 5' in diameter. And I wished it was in my yard. Lol


----------



## svk (Feb 4, 2017)

When I was on Nantucket Island they had the largest elms I've ever seen. Would be cool to get a big saw and go to town on one.


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 4, 2017)

My dad hates elms, always growing on a fence line, and papa always would nail a fence to one. Got to watch for those 50 year old nails, love to do havoc on a chain, put off pretty sparks late in the evening.

Steve


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 4, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> I just passed a fallen tree that had to be 4 to 5' in diameter. And I wished it was in my yard. Lol


Go talk to them. Maybe they need it gone. What I've found is that the firewood guys will cut it up and take the wood...until the diameter gets large and then there's the stem still laying in the yard a month later. When I cut up a big tree, I lay sections of logs under it so it stays off the ground. A Timberjack log lifter isn't gonna do much good on a 36" diameter log.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 4, 2017)

I would ask, but I'm still just a firewood hack. At least if it was in my yard I could take my time and use, maybe my Homelite 1020 with a 24" bar, or my Husqvarna 365 with a 24" bar, or if I get the 24" bar for my P41 I could try that too. I just don't have any real big trees on my property to try them out on.


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 4, 2017)

fearofpavement said:


> Go talk to them. Maybe they need it gone. What I've found is that the firewood guys will cut it up and take the wood...until the diameter gets large and then there's the stem still laying in the yard a month later. When I cut up a big tree, I lay sections of logs under it so it stays off the ground. A Timberjack log lifter isn't gonna do much good on a 36" diameter log.


I've got more free boards from people who won't buy a big enough saw to cut up "this one xtra-large log" I've taken a shot of ms-170 on the stump in my avatar w/log end on top. It is in van side window with my phone# . 460 or 661 & the alaskan saves me huge on lumber products


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 4, 2017)

fearofpavement said:


> Go talk to them. Maybe they need it gone. What I've found is that the firewood guys will cut it up and take the wood...until the diameter gets large and then there's the stem still laying in the yard a month later. When I cut up a big tree, I lay sections of logs under it so it stays off the ground. A Timberjack log lifter isn't gonna do much good on a 36" diameter log.


When the large log is left on the ground I have to get out my 4 foot jack & poke the end of my 170 into the end of the log a few inches up so the tongue gets good purchase. Brings one end up to give my alaska a down hill assist, once log is lowered on to cross pieces underneeth. Man if I knew how much I was gonna enjoy this I'd started sooner


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 4, 2017)

When you meet new people and somehow the question comes up: "So, do you have any old saws laying around?"


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 4, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> I would ask, but I'm still just a firewood hack. At least if it was in my yard I could take my time and use, maybe my Homelite 1020 with a 24" bar, or my Husqvarna 365 with a 24" bar, or if I get the 24" bar for my P41 I could try that too. I just don't have any real big trees on my property to try them out on.


Well, here's your chance to try out those bigger saws. If it's close by, maybe talk to the landowner and if they "have a friend" that's gonna cut it up, keep an eye on the situation. As stated, a lot of time people give up when the going gets tough. Then you step in...


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 5, 2017)

When you ask people who only have a very vague idea of the difference between a brushcutter and a chainsaw to keep an eye out for some very specific models, just in case they religiously look into their local classifieds to make you happy.


----------



## svk (Feb 5, 2017)

When you see a saw for sale on a national site and immediately scan your brain to determine which of your friends would be closest if you needed them to pick it up.


----------



## nenicu (Feb 5, 2017)

When you have not yet got your hands on the last 2 saws you purchased and allready looking for another one[Josered 490 parts saw].


----------



## Acornhill (Feb 5, 2017)

I little load






Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Feb 5, 2017)

When your family notices Michael Myers has cad and starts getting concerned about you.

When you wonder if Nikko has a secret storage full of Echo saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 5, 2017)

svk said:


> When you see a saw for sale on a national site and immediately scan your brain to determine which of your friends would be closest if you needed them to pick it up.


 Guilty as charged. My collection has come from all over this ball of mud, lucky to have enablers from many far off continents.
As for sizing up trees, well I cruize a bit over 3,000 acres at least once a year to see if any trees may need harvesting, do another 5,000 every 4 -5 years, this stand is where I grew up in so I know it very well.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Feb 5, 2017)

When instead of watching the Superbowl like everyone else, you are working on your saws.


----------



## happysaws (Feb 5, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> When instead of watching the Superbowl like everyone else, you are working on your saws.


When you have a TV set up in your garage so you can do both at the same time, all while on Arboristsite to see if you missed something good on the tradin' post.


----------



## axeandwedge (Feb 7, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you meet new people and somehow the question comes up: "So, do you have any old saws laying around?"


And if not do you know of anyone who might have.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 7, 2017)

When your collection passes the triple digit mark.

When you have to build a large shed to house those 100+ saws.

When you keep a ledger just so you can keep track of the work you have done on the saws.

When you have to drain all the tanks dry because you will never get to use the saws in time before the gas goes bad.

When you bring a saw home just because it "looks interesting".

When you bring a saw home from the dump that is a complete basket case and matches nothing else "just in case".

When you have to spend half an hour just deciding which saws you are going to use today.

When you need 3 or more different mix ratios of gas on hand to cater to them.

When you pass a tree and can't help thinking which saw(s) you would like to use on it.

When you seriously consider sawing during blistering heat and brass monkey cold because you need "a fix". 

When you spend 20+ hours on this forum every week.


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2017)

Pioneer said:


> When your collection passes the triple digit mark.
> 
> When you have to build a large shed to house those 100+ saws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Acornhill (Feb 7, 2017)

Pioneer said:


> When your collection passes the triple digit mark.
> 
> When you have to build a large shed to house those 100+ saws.
> 
> ...


Guilty

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 7, 2017)

When you work on saws when you have the flu because it makes you feel better.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 7, 2017)

When you venture out in tornado and thunderstorm infested weather to trade for a 30 year old saw that doesn't run in the hopes that the cylinder is in good shape because you have been looking for one of these.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 8, 2017)

Pioneer said:


> When your collection passes the triple digit mark.
> 
> When you have to build a large shed to house those 100+ saws.
> 
> ...


As the kids say today...
Same


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 8, 2017)

I got to look at the piston this morning and it looks perfect. This 335 is going to be a runner and a keeper. Came with a 16" bar and already had the 18 and 20. Can't wait to get it running. Traded 1 to get 1 so CAD still in check, for now.


----------



## nenicu (Feb 11, 2017)

When you pick a small boat engine because is cheap and you do'nt see till home that is a 4 stroke. Dang!


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2017)

Your saws spend the night in warmer temps than you do.


----------



## axeandwedge (Feb 12, 2017)

When you put up more shelves and still can't use your work bench.






Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 12, 2017)

When your wife suspects you're having an affair, because of muffled phone conversations, clandestine text messages, and late night runs to God knows where...to meet strangers/sociopaths from Craigslist to cop chainsaws!!


----------



## happysaws (Feb 12, 2017)

When you're cutting with your "slow, heavy, out-of-date" saw, while your friend is cutting with a brand new saw, and at the end of the day, your pile of wood is twice the size as his.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 12, 2017)

When you bring 10 saws with full tanks but no gas can, because you don't like stopping to put gas in the tank.


----------



## Motorsägen (Feb 12, 2017)

ReggieT said:


> When your wife suspects you're having an affair, because of muffled phone conversations, clandestine text messages, and late night runs to God knows where...to meet strangers/sociopaths from Craigslist to cop chainsaws!!


Isn't that the truth! Funny!


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 13, 2017)

When you are splitting and piling wood at the oddest hours, all the while making mental calculations about how much more you need and cursing real life for getting in the way so you cannot go cut damn right now.


----------



## happysaws (Feb 17, 2017)

When you take all week just to get ready to cut wood for 5 hours on Saturday.


----------



## nenicu (Feb 17, 2017)

When some of your friends get it just by talking to you.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 17, 2017)

When friends drop off their dump finds to be fixed, challenge accepted! It's complete with a decent chain and a good bar, I believe the impulse nipple was blocked. 38$ for a meteor piston and a new impulse nipple- intake boot and I believe it'll cut a lot more wood.


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 17, 2017)

When I come to this thread to say " no I don't have it yet cause".....


Pioneer said:


> When your collection passes the triple digit mark.
> 
> When you have to build a large shed to house those 100+ saws.
> 
> ...


" I'm nowhere close to having the shed that came with the property full"


----------



## TBS (Feb 17, 2017)

That 51 looks like a good find.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 17, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> That 51 looks like a good find.


Just searching for parts now, that little impulse do dah is pretty well thought of, best deal I can find is around 10$ delivered, I live 40 minutes from the nearest parts store so I guess I'll bite the bullet. That puts my investment in parts at around 50$ with a new Meteor piston.


----------



## TBS (Feb 17, 2017)

When you get excited about the promotion you got just so you can buy more saws!!


----------



## Motorsägen (Feb 17, 2017)

....when your resistance to part with any saw is greater than your impulse to buy more. #PrepperInstinct


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 19, 2017)

The cad kicked in and I was bored so the 51 Husky that was dropped off last week was the project for the day. Scrounged up a 353 flattop meteor piston that I had laying around, popped it in and it fit like a glove! The intake grommet for the impulse nipple was made from a piece of fuel line that had the right od and id, worked like a charm. I'm letting the gasket sealers and locktight set over night before I put it in wood but it held vac and pressure perfectly. Started it and bench tuned it so it four strokes at wot, idles without a hiccup. Total investment is a used piston from a previous project, an old piece of fuel line adapted to the impulse nipple, 3 1/2 hrs. labor. Cad fix for the day.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Feb 22, 2017)

When you can remember the date in which you got a certain saw, or the first time you got a particular saw running, but you can't remember your anniversary or your wife's birthday.


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2017)

When you empty the lint trap in the dryer and there's no lint but lots of sawdust.


----------



## happysaws (Feb 22, 2017)

When you come to this site for a distraction after having to put your dog down. (dog in my avatar)
Very very sad day.
Cancer sucks.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Feb 22, 2017)

happysaws said:


> When you come to this site for a distraction after having to put your dog down. (dog in my avatar)
> Very very sad day.
> Cancer sucks.


Oh no! That's terrible. It's always a very sad day when you have to put down a well loved pet.


----------



## svk (Feb 22, 2017)

happysaws said:


> When you come to this site for a distraction after having to put your dog down. (dog in my avatar)
> Very very sad day.
> Cancer sucks.


Very sorry.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 22, 2017)

happysaws said:


> When you come to this site for a distraction after having to put your dog down. (dog in my avatar)
> Very very sad day.
> Cancer sucks.


I'm with ya on that,. deepest sympathy .


----------



## happysaws (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks everybody,


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got one sitting on my lap and another right beside me, they're family.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## undee70ss (Feb 22, 2017)

When you have so many saws, you can't remember which ones you got from where, and if they run or not.


----------



## svk (Feb 23, 2017)

undee70ss said:


> When you have so many saws, you can't remember which ones you got from where, and if they run or not.


Yeah that means it's getting bad!


----------



## undee70ss (Feb 23, 2017)

svk said:


> Yeah that means it's getting bad!


For me it's not getting, it's been, for a while. I've actually do have a few saws that I can't remember where I got or if they run. It's to the point I need to put tags on them.


----------



## happysaws (Mar 8, 2017)

When you are so sick that you cannot stand up, yet you can't stop thinking about how to fix the 50+ year old chainsaw that's sitting on your workbench.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 8, 2017)

When I started my Craftsman 3.7 rebuild, I woke up sick that morning. I mean bad sick. But it didn't stop me for tearing that puppy down. I had to wear a dust mask to keep the old, oily saw dust from making me sneeze. And it would make me sneeze bad too.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 8, 2017)

I feel for ya happysaw, I watched my oldest brother with cancer, make a me sad thinking of it, nothing could help him and I felt helpless. But when he left us I knew where he was going, after 12 years I still miss him so much. Prays go out for you.

Steve


----------



## brandonstc6 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happysaws (Mar 9, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> I feel for ya happysaw, I watched my oldest brother with cancer, make a me sad thinking of it, nothing could help him and I felt helpless. But when he left us I knew where he was going, after 12 years I still miss him so much. Prays go out for you.
> 
> Steve



Steve, 
I'm so sorry to hear about your oldest brother, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. 

Thank you!

P.S.
I just had a bad flu, feeling much better now.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 9, 2017)

When you see a saw you want badly and its too much so
you wait out the seller and hope it doesnt sell!!
Just did that for 6 weeks,, got a 444SE, worth the wait,,


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 9, 2017)

when you come home with at truck load of saws and you wife cuts you for over a month


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 9, 2017)

cuts you off for over a month


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 9, 2017)

happysaws said:


> Steve,
> I'm so sorry to hear about your oldest brother, my deepest sympathies to you and your family.
> 
> Thank you!


That's ok, i should have read your post twice, now that i see it was your best friend, I know how that is. I had to do the same thing, but someone had put out antifreeze, poisoned my baby girl and two other people pups. Preacher left her to me cause they were going to Russia to the mission field. Never had a dog that would go where I went, meet me when I got home and would jump up to me a try to hung me. She was one of a kind.

Steve


----------



## Mattyo (Mar 9, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> cuts you off for over a month




wait....your wife can do that?


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 9, 2017)

She sure can, she wears the pants, you just say yes mam and no mam and always agree while bitting your tongue.. 10 years is rough. [emoji24]

Steve


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 9, 2017)

When you go to the trading post a see a saw you aren't familiar with so you immediately go to partstree to see if it is pro or clamshell construction. At 10 oclock at night...


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 9, 2017)

Or your outside smoking a cigar reading these dang post every hour so you don't miss anything.

Steve


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 9, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> When you go to the trading post a see a saw you aren't familiar with so you immediately go to partstree to see if it is pro or clamshell construction. At 10 oclock at night...


Lol, I'm not alone! I just fixed an old outboard for a friend and he has an old dragsaw he wants me to look at, jackpot! I do chainsaw for the exercise my mind gets, then I take them out and exercise my old, broke down body. In the end I get firewood, best deal going.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 10, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> She sure can, she wears the pants, you just say yes mam and no mam and always agree while bitting your tongue.. 10 years is rough. [emoji24]
> 
> Steve


Forgot to mention that we've been married 30 years.

Steve


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 10, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> That's ok, i should have read your post twice, now that i see it was your best friend, I know how that is. I had to do the same thing, but someone had put out antifreeze, poisoned my baby girl and two other people pups. Preacher left her to me cause they were going to Russia to the mission field. Never had a dog that would go where I went, meet me when I got home and would jump up to me a try to hung me. She was one of a kind.
> 
> Steve


Just recently lost my woodcutting pal and yes I miss him a great deal. He went pretty much every where with me and never once had to wonder where he was because he was at most 200 feet away checking to see if any squirrel or bears were lurking about. Now will be looking to find another buddy to venture into the woods with. Thanks


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 10, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Just recently lost my woodcutting pal and yes I miss him a great deal. He went pretty much every where with me and never once had to wonder where he was because he was at most 200 feet away checking to see if any squirrel or bears were lurking about. Now will be looking to find another buddy to venture into the woods with. Thanks


I wish more people were like our dogs.


----------



## Biigg50 (Mar 10, 2017)

My sweet girl is with me all all day every day. Be a very sad day day I lose her. I have had a lot of special dogs over the years none quite as special as my current one.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 10, 2017)

My boy! Time for a new avatar, his name is Sully.


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi. I'm New to posting here,I've been reading here for quite a while. I also lost my big old boy and finally decided the time was right and have a puppy sitting next to me. Funny thing about dogs, they are with you for life, wives........well my experience says not so much. Anyway , I know I have CAD, just one look at the Stihl side of my work shop will tell you that, I'm just wondering if it has stepped up a bit lately cause I've been picking up parts......for my parts saws.....can't see why I can't get the parts saws going again,I just need a few more parts...


----------



## happysaws (Mar 10, 2017)

TimTaylor,
Welcome to the site, nice saw in your avatar!


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you happysaws , it's the one that started it all. My granddads neighbour had this when I was just knee high and it looked so futuristic compared to our xl12. I must have looked very impressed because twenty years later when the neighbour died, he left me the saw. And now it sits next to the xl12.


----------



## happysaws (Mar 10, 2017)

TimTaylor said:


> Thank you happysaws , it's the one that started it all. My granddads neighbour had this when I was just knee high and it looked so futuristic compared to our xl12. I must have looked very impressed because twenty years later when the neighbour died, he left me the saw. And now it sits next to the xl12.


That's a really cool story. 
I have a sweet spot for a nice running Bantam myself.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 10, 2017)

What kind is that, looks like a blower intake mounted on the side.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 10, 2017)

Not to get ya mad or nothing but do they call your Tim the tool man Taylor?

Steve


----------



## happysaws (Mar 10, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> What kind is that, looks like a blower intake mounted on the side.
> 
> Steve


Remington Bantam, 82cc.
That's the flywheel cover...[emoji16]


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

It does, that's what I always liked about it. that and the cool noise it makes. It's a Remington bantam.


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> Not to get ya mad or nothing but do they call your Tim the tool man Taylor?
> 
> Steve


Well...My name's not actually Tim Taylor. I've just always had a thing with tools and fixing/giving things more power so.....


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

And, I was always the BIGgest Husqvana fan.bought my 45 brand new when I was 19 . Wouldn't touch any thing else.That's how I know I have late stage CAD, cause now if it turns dinosaurs into wood chips it's awesome and I want one. Still love the noise those old big huskys make...gotta get one at some stage


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 10, 2017)

Too bad we can't type the grunts like Tim the tool man. 

Steve


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 10, 2017)

I've just been outside bolting a big old v4 Evinrude on the back of my old boat and ya know it's quite hard not to grunt like Tim the tool man when you see more power. And the old 056 gets a grunt every time I walk past it. Is it just me?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 10, 2017)

I love CAD, it gives me the excuse to get a bar too big for a saw that is way bigger than I need just because. I can finally update my sig thanks to Mark! Now my Pioneer P41 has a proper bar.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 10, 2017)

You are supposed to get too big of a bar then find what saw it fits, then you get the saw. 

Steve


----------



## happysaws (Mar 10, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> You are supposed to get too big of a bar then find what saw it fits, then you get the saw.
> 
> Steve


I've done this, it's a symptom of CAD...[emoji6]


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 11, 2017)

Like when my dad wants me to cut down a tree and I take three saw. Dad sometimes ask me why three saws for one tree, well dad they need to stretch their legs a bit and I don't want them to get jealous if I just take one.

Steve


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 11, 2017)

That happy feeling when your small chainsaw is shorter than the bar on your big chainsaw. Similar to the feeling when you find a good big bar at a garage sale, and you just know exactly the saw you will have to get to put it on.


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 12, 2017)

It was a cad day. Now have two mini mac110s one almost New condition, a pioneer 1200, and the big husky I was looking for,a 2100cd. All but the husky are runners, some bandit has taken the carb and the clutch cover , but that's good because I can get some parts saws


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe I am in trouble here cause I have two six foot bars and they both have their own motor to go with. The other saws are 32'' to 16'' and they have their own motor too. The six footers do not get used very often actually one bar has only cut two trees in twenty years, but what could I do about that? There are only a hand full of 10' trees that I know of in my neighborhood. Then there are at least six bars that do not have their own motor right now. May be just more more motors. Thanks


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds you got bad, not cad, bar addiction disease.

Steve


----------



## happysaws (Mar 13, 2017)

s sidewall said:


> Sounds you got bad, not cad, bar addiction disease.
> 
> Steve


I've got really bad BAD then, I think I have three times as many bars as I do saws...


----------



## brandonstc6 (Mar 13, 2017)

When you have to make stops on vacation to buy chainsaws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Mar 16, 2017)

When you're on a road trip and you get irritated when the other person with you won't let you stop to take a look at some equipment repair shop that is located in the middle of nowhere that has a pile of old saws sitting outside. Yep, that happened to me Tuesday, and yes it sucked.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 16, 2017)

When you get a new saw and everyone you tell asks why you got a new saw when you have 30 saws and know how to fix them.


----------



## happysaws (Mar 16, 2017)

When you're unwillingly shopping in a strip-mall, and your phone won't stop buzzing b/c of Arboristsite notifications...[emoji16]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 16, 2017)

I had to turn my notifications off. I just check occasionally.


----------



## TimTaylor (Mar 16, 2017)

happysaws said:


> When your unwillingly shopping in a strip-mall, and your phone won't stop buzzing b/c of Arboristsite notifications...[emoji16]


AND you get in trouble because you stop and look at the posts. 


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 18, 2017)

When you are getting ready to go on a 1.5 hour drive with a thrown out back, with a wife who has to drive but doesn't want to go, 2 kids who don't want to go, all to get some saws at an amazing deal. (I hope)


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 18, 2017)

When you list a saw for sale and when you meet the buyer you do everything you can to talk him out of buying it and get disappointed when he buys it anyway.


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you are getting ready to go on a 1.5 hour drive with a thrown out back, with a wide who has to drive but doesn't want to go, 2 kids who don't want to go, all to get some saws at an amazing deal. (I hope)


You have a great wife there!

Mine is supportive of the habit but probably wouldn't do that. 

She rode with me to the dealer (90 minutes away) when I picked up my 562 but I bought her sushi on the way.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah she is great. Not happy today, but very supportive. I threw my back out yesterday moving a piece of furniture into the house, and really shouldn't drive with the meds I'm taking.


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2017)

Well at least you hurt yourself doing something important . 

If you had done that cutting wood or riding ATV you'd never hear the end of it. 

Seriously though feel better soon.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 18, 2017)

Just got back. CAD struck bad. 15 more saws in the shed. 



View attachment 566018


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 18, 2017)

maybe a few 044s will live again!!


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice score!

I like the "Magnum" written in felt pen lol. 

How come people take saws halfway apart like that and then stockpile them?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 18, 2017)

Mufflers were off of 4 of them 3 had good pistons 4th has bad bearings


----------



## TBS (Mar 19, 2017)

When you're on ebay again and bid 25$ on a Ryobi ry10532 because you know what it really is and really """need""" another one.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Mar 19, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> When you're on ebay again and bid 25$ on a Ryobi ry10532 because you know what it really is and really """need""" another one.



i may bid on one of those myself--LOL

heres another one--

"when your coming home from the hospital from back-pain surgery --you just have to hit the pawn shop looking for a deal on another saw!! and the old lady says "thats what got you IN the hospital to start with!!--""


----------



## Ms290man (Mar 19, 2017)

When your pile of saws is higher than your pile of firewood.
When you find a deal on 3 mini macs, look at them as throw away saws but buy them anyway. 
When you order parts so often that you've lost track of what you ordered or which saw they were for.
When you realize that you've spent enough money on saw cases to cover the cost of a new MS362.


----------



## TBS (Mar 19, 2017)

Nathan lassley said:


> When you're on ebay again and bid 25$ on a Ryobi ry10532 because you know what it really is and really """need""" another one.



I own another one now.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Apr 24, 2017)

When your wife tells you to get rid of some saws so you end up trading 2 for 6 more. Then you happily tell her you got rid of 2 saws today.


----------



## happysaws (Apr 24, 2017)

When you are going on a road trip to visit a dude with a couple thousand chainsaws...


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 24, 2017)

Now that's a hoarder. 

Sent from my SM-G550T using Tapatalk


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Apr 24, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Just got back. CAD struck bad. 15 more saws in the shed. View attachment 566014
> View attachment 566015
> View attachment 566016
> View attachment 566017
> ...



THAT is a seriously good score.


----------



## TBS (May 12, 2017)

You know you have cad when you're awake at 2:30am discussing chinese bars.


----------



## Rx7man (May 12, 2017)

Here's a benefit to having a lot of saws.. the significant other can't tell when you have added a few more to the pile... "Oh yeah, I had that one a long time.. yeah, that one too"


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 12, 2017)

Rx7man said:


> Here's a benefit to having a lot of saws.. the significant other can't tell when you have added a few more to the pile... "Oh yeah, I had that one a long time.. yeah, that one too"



You betcha! [emoji48]

Don't forget to carry extra napkins home from the fast food joint. Mop up bar oil.[emoji108]


----------



## s sidewall (May 12, 2017)

Work also with GAD, Gun Addiction Disease, just rotate a new one in and out the one you move to another place. Never fails. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 20, 2017)

When your brother, who doesn't own a saw, asks you which saw to get to cut down a tree, and you talk him into getting a semi-pro saw (Echo CS590) instead of a cheap homeowner saw in the hopes he will join you in your CAD.


----------



## s sidewall (Jun 20, 2017)

Or he'll give it to you after it sit in the barn for awhile not being used anymore. 

Steve, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 20, 2017)

That's my hope. This will be the first of a 3 saw plan. At least. Then maybe my dad will replace his wild thing


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't have a problem! You won't get me to talk!!!


----------



## user 149785 (Jun 20, 2017)

That youve accepted your cad for saws are ok with it and justify it by telling other people "well its better than having a drug addiction"


----------



## fwgsaw (Jun 20, 2017)

When you go to college for diesel mechanics but work on saws out of your dorm room after class.


----------



## Acornhill (Jun 29, 2017)

When you go on vacation knowing you will be saw shop hunting,

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Jun 29, 2017)

Good excuse Acorn

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## motor head (Jun 29, 2017)

When you over bid on a saw on ebay,After you realize what you did,You hope some one out bids you


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 29, 2017)

motor head said:


> When you over bid on a saw on ebay,After you realize what you did,You hope some one out bids you



BTDT!

And, when you find a really nice cylinder in your junk but don't remember what it fits.


----------



## motor head (Jun 29, 2017)

67L36Driver said:


> BTDT!
> 
> And, when you find a really nice cylinder in your junk but don't remember what it fits.


Me thinks that is for a 50 51 or 55 Husky


----------



## user 149785 (Jun 29, 2017)

When you just dont care anymore how many saws you own or try to justify owning them and tell your buddys at this point its doesnt matter cause if i want one its going to the back up to the back up to the back up just in case one of the completely overhauled and modded saws should happen to break down


----------



## TBS (Jun 29, 2017)

When start going through the neighborhood city clean up piles because you "need" a parts saw.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 30, 2017)

Acornhill said:


> When you go on vacation knowing you will be saw shop hunting,
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk



I'm in Amsterdam now; need to find the local equivalent of Craigslist...


----------



## Acornhill (Jun 30, 2017)

And bring home a chainsaw in your suitcase as well as shipping boxes of NOS parts home

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

You reach "by the truck load" status.  My Suburban is currently full with 30 or 40 saws, bins of parts, bars and chains from last night's mega deal.


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 29, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You reach "by the truck load" status.  My Suburban is currently full with 30 or 40 saws, bins of parts, bars and chains from last night's mega deal.



We're going to need some details! Big difference between a truckload of roached plastic Wal-Mart saws and a truckload of Solo Twins..


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

20 or so Husqvarna 50s, 55s, 350s, 455s
10 to 15 Stihl 50cc or smaller saws
10 ish Homelite/Poulans.
3 big bins of top covers, clutch covers, recoils, etc
A duffle bag of chains
20 random bars
And 1 husqvarna 3120XP


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

Most will be parts saws, but there are a few I plan on getting up and running.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

Well surprise, surprise. So far found a 372 and a 261 in there. It was dark when I loaded them. I can't wait to sort them out when I get home. Which brings me to....


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

When you buy a load of saws and get home and realise you have nowhere to put them because your saw shed is already full. Guess I need another shed.


----------



## RanchDad (Aug 29, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you buy a load of saws and get home and realise you have nowhere to put them because your saw shed is already full. Guess I need another shed.



I'm only one state away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 29, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you buy a load of saws and get home and realise you have nowhere to put them because your saw shed is already full. Guess I need another shed.



Breaks my heart.............Not!


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 29, 2017)

What kind of Poulans did you get? May have what I need.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

2900 or similar, 3300 or similar, micro 25 deluxe, 2 of the newer 3414s, Poulan pro top handle engine block. That's all I remember. But lots of other covers


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 29, 2017)

No 3400 to 4000?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

No, but I already had a parts saw 3400


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 29, 2017)

Any Stihl 024/026's for sale? I wouldn't mind having one...


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm going to try and sort them tonight.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 29, 2017)

Here are some pictures. Its raining so I couldn't go through them all. Looks like the Stihl saws will be parted out. Lots of good cases, tanks, handles, plastics, not any very complete though. Husqvarnas look a lot better. I will know more after I pull some mufflers. Tons of plastic covers for many models.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 29, 2017)

012 crankcase assembly in there?

I be looking for one.[emoji848]


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 29, 2017)

Rain, how y'all getting rain, send some down the road, dry here. Supposed to get rain Thursday. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBS (Aug 29, 2017)

When you've been eyeing a saw sitting in your works shop that you've seen sitting in the same spot for 11 years and the boss says it got thrown in the recycling bin as far as I'm concerned.

I now have an echo 510evl.


----------



## TBS (Aug 29, 2017)

Send some rain my way. Lol. Been watching 2 fires burn through some small towns today.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for sending some of that rain down the road, too bad a p/c for a 3400 wasn't coming down with it. [emoji28]

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 30, 2017)

Not sure if you can clean these cylinders, if so this one isn't too bad and piston will work fine with new rings


----------



## Little Al (Aug 30, 2017)

You have to have a "just in case" range of saws, this consists of a range from 35cc to 125cc or the largest you can/could buy, & models at 5 cc increments or whatever they came in size wise between the two & then a popular size fails so you need a back up. & so on & so on "cos the choice of the day has no fuel/bar oil in it or the Bug**r won't start


----------



## heimannm (Aug 30, 2017)

Back around post 252 fwgsaw and I struck up a little PM conversation, when I drove to Oregon for the PNW GTG in June the trip turned into this for me...

...I built some shelves in the back of my F150, good thing too since there is a layer of saws 1-1/2 deep on the floor of the bed plus a second level all the way to the window.




Since I ran out of room in the back, I had to put a couple in the cab with me too.




I couldn't fit them all in one photo, here were the McCulloch saws from fwgsaw.




In addition I got a NIB Mini Mac and a 1-75 from madhatte







Since I mentioned I had a Jonsered 910 while at the GTG, I ended up with another for parts, this one is a 901E.




I made some repairs on a 10-10 for one of the guys at the GTG and he sent me home with this beautiful DE50




I stopped to see 3000FPS on my way home through Wyoming and he added this 1-60 to the mix.




I did go through the DE50 and replaced the coil and oil pump so I now have another great little 50 cc saw ready to go. The only other one I've done anything further with is this Super 10-10; I did not have one in the collection yet so I thought this would be a neat addition. Notice the PM style fuel tank, yet still retains the old RH starter assembly.




While at the GTG Torinocobra thought I should have this partial roll of McCulloch 7/16" chain so I found a spot for that as well.




I had all of the saws spread out as you see in the photo above for a week in my garage/shop. As I was starting to put them away my wife wandered by and asked "are all of these new?" Why of course not, they were all used...

Mark


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 30, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Back around post 252 fwgsaw and I struck up a little PM conversation, when I drove to Oregon for the PNW GTG in June the trip turned into this for me...
> 
> ...I built some shelves in the back of my F150, good thing too since there is a layer of saws 1-1/2 deep on the floor of the bed plus a second level all the way to the window.
> 
> ...



I believe the correct mix was 40:1 or was it 41:1 I kinda lost count somewhere between the first and second layer of yellow saws in marks truck. I was impressed because I really didn't think they all were going to fit.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 30, 2017)

What is that?

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Aug 30, 2017)

See attached


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 30, 2017)

Man, put some handles, tanks and a bar on that thang.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 30, 2017)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Not sure if you can clean these cylinders, if so this one isn't too bad and piston will work fine with new ringsView attachment 598971
> View attachment 598972


Cylinder looks to be shot, man that thang had some valleys in it.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah. Those Poulan cylinders don't make much sense to me. Chrome piston bare aluminum cylinder. That's why the piston looks good but the cylinder is bad.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 30, 2017)

They should have plated the cylinders instead. 

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 31, 2017)

You have 5 cans of mix fuel at different ratios because the guys on AS can't make up their mind which is the best oil and ratio for a chainsaw.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Aug 31, 2017)

When about the only reason you want to go back home from college is to go to a flea/swap meet therefore having the possibility of coming home with a saw or two.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 31, 2017)

16:1 for the old stuff and 40:1 for the new, and will try them out and three flea market saws.

Steve Sidwell, Samsung On5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 31, 2017)

When your 13 years old and have 12 Chainsaws ranging from 1955 to 1978 and you still have 4 of those in your collection 26 years later. Course back then I had no idea what CAD was. I may have had 13 saws back then but can't remember if I acquired the John Deere 80ev before highschool or not.


----------



## rupedoggy (Sep 1, 2017)

You may have HAD CAD when about five of the guys who posted on this thread are showing pictures of saw piles that came from you. Mike


----------



## fwgsaw (Sep 1, 2017)

rupedoggy said:


> You may have HAD CAD when about five of the guys who posted on this thread are showing pictures of saw piles that came from you. Mike


Do you ever feel guilty about contributing to this CAD problem that some of us have? And your dates in November will be just fine.


----------



## rupedoggy (Sep 2, 2017)

I couldn't contribute unless I had the bug to pass along first. There is no vaccination for CAD. See you in November. Mike


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 2, 2017)

heimannm said:


> Back around post 252 fwgsaw and I struck up a little PM conversation, when I drove to Oregon for the PNW GTG in June the trip turned into this for me...
> 
> Mark



Very nice! @fwgsaw has some nice stuff, doesn't he? My only Mac (SP125) came from him. 

Speaking of Mac's, anyone got a spare 797 laying around? Been looking for one...

Scott


----------



## TBS (Jan 15, 2018)

You know you have cad when you're on ebay and here trying to figure out whos bidding against for a redmax....So who could it be???


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 15, 2018)

A redmax, may have to check that out, thanks for the heads up.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 15, 2018)

Just kidding, I mostly have green saws.

Steve


----------



## TBS (Jan 16, 2018)

Now waiting on my G450AVS.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 16, 2018)

U watch the ‘today’s snag’ and ‘you suck’ threads to find out who outbid you on evilbay.


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 16, 2018)

I logged for a living and there is no way after a day of toting the 660 I would be interested in spending my evening looking at which oil is the best!


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, find out who was running up the price?

Steve


----------



## TBS (Jan 16, 2018)

It wasn't me.


----------



## TBS (Apr 20, 2018)

A work break cost me 200 bucks last week.......I now have an Echo 590.lol.

The non running g450avs I bought for 70 bucks just needed a plug. 

What are the odds of 3 new husqy plugs being faulty and an old ching chong .5 cent plug from my 52cc working because that's what happened.


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 20, 2018)

Been there on a Honda 6hp gx engine. Took engine completely apart, reassembled and still has the same problem, would stall and die on a load. Tried everything, two plugs and still same problem. Brother went a got a new engine for the compressor. So I decided to swap parts to see which was bad. Coil, carb, ignition igniter, flywheel, etc.. Last thang I swapped was the spark plug, dang thang ran like a top and the new motor had the problem. Who knew two bad plugs. 

Steve


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 22, 2018)

I VEHEMENTLY DENY having CAD






IF I had CAD, this would have been a 72" Bar, not merely  a 60" Bar

There you have it PHOTOGRAPHIC PROOF, that Husky Man Does NOT have CAD 

I'm NOT Fooling anyone here, am I?

Doug


----------



## nighthunter (Apr 22, 2018)

You know your sick when you go to the dealer to buy a chain, forget all about it when you see the demo ms 462. Wow are they a nice saw and place a order on 1 and leave the shop chirping like a bird, come home to find you forgotten the chain and have to go back. Damn you cad, no picture but should have the saw in about a week or two


----------



## axeandwedge (Apr 22, 2018)

I reckon I'll be the same when the 572xp is on show :mmmmmmmm.


Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 22, 2018)

Okay, I did have a RUDE awakening to the fact that I have CAD.

This morning on the news, there was a story about a man drowning in the North Fork of the Lewis River, it seems that he was a Wild Land Fire Fighter, in one of the pictures about his life, it showed him in Fire gear with an all orange saw. I thought "GOOD TASTE in Saws" and that it was a High Top, so it had to be at least a 372XP, I don't think there are any smaller High Tops, that is a Pretty Big saw to be carrying in a fire environment. 

Then I realized, "Hey Stupid, here a Good Man DIED, and I am evaluating his SAW?" 

I ADMIT it, I am afflicted with CAD


Hi, my name is Doug, and I have a Problem 

Doug


----------



## 46 Poulan (Apr 23, 2018)

Yukon Stihl said:


> When you gather all the same models and end up with....... View attachment 547944
> View attachment 547945
> View attachment 547943


 This makes me feel good about the # of SXL,s and XL 12,s I have--10 I think--LOL---David


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2018)

Yukon Stihl said:


> When you gather all the same models and end up with....... View attachment 547944
> View attachment 547945
> View attachment 547943



Clean out a county road maintenance shed?


----------



## TheTone (Apr 23, 2018)

When you end up with a part for a model you don't have (but would like to), and it somehow changes from a part into a foundation to build a saw around.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Apr 25, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> Clean out a county road maintenance shed?


Every pile of saws i get always has one or more XL12's


----------



## axeandwedge (Apr 25, 2018)

When you repair,reassemble in order to sell to buy more saws and can't let any go so you go looking for rebuilder's and parts saws.





Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 25, 2018)

axeandwedge said:


> When you repair,reassemble in order to sell to buy more saws and can't let any go so you go looking for rebuilder's and parts saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you have ten (I counted) or more of the same make and model with only minor variations among them.


----------



## axeandwedge (Apr 25, 2018)

Actually I have a few more but ran out of shelf space.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2018)

When you piece a plastic Poulan back together from a basket of four. [emoji849]




And spend hours determining which parts go with which chassis.


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 26, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> When you piece a plastic Poulan back together from a basket of four. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got it bad

Steve


----------



## 460 magnum (Apr 26, 2018)

When you hassle your buddies to bring there saws over to tinker on because you have run out of things to do to yours.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 26, 2018)

460 magnum said:


> When you hassle your buddies to bring there saws over to tinker on because you have run out of things to do to yours.



Yup, done that to.


----------



## TheTone (Apr 26, 2018)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> A work break cost me 200 bucks last week.......I now have an Echo 590.lol. The non running g450avs I bought for 70 bucks just needed a plug. What are the odds of 3 new husqy plugs being faulty and an old ching chong .5 cent plug from my 52cc working because that's what happened.


Just a new plug? "You suck!"


----------



## bulletpruf (Apr 26, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> When you piece a plastic Poulan back together from a basket of four. [emoji849]
> 
> And spend hours determining which parts go with which chassis.



Not a bad little saw. I have one in the garage that I keep specifically for loaning out to friends and family. It's funny to watch them as they walk in the garage, see the Solo Twin's, Stihl 084's, Dolmar KMS-4, gear drive Stihl's, Comet diesels, Jonsereds 111's, etc. As drool starts to form on the corner of their mouth, I walk over to the other side of the garage, grab the little green Poulan and hand it to them. Total buzzkill. Kind of fun to watch...


----------



## axeandwedge (Apr 26, 2018)

bulletpruf said:


> Not a bad little saw. I have one in the garage that I keep specifically for loaning out to friends and family. It's funny to watch them as they walk in the garage, see the Solo Twin's, Stihl 084's, Dolmar KMS-4, gear drive Stihl's, Comet diesels, Jonsereds 111's, etc. As drool starts to form on the corner of their mouth, I walk over to the other side of the garage, grab the little green Poulan and hand it to them. Total buzzkill. Kind of fun to watch...


Wow ,you've got some nice saws by the sound of it.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## axeandwedge (Apr 26, 2018)

When you clean out the garden shed for the wife and put shelves in there for her and you know as soon as she heads into town to do her shopping mmmmm more Shelf space.
I'm in the dog house again.[emoji856]

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 27, 2018)

When you keep buying saws on ebay for parts, because you have yet to find one that is really broken? I think there are a lot of saws that get used once and returned.


----------



## s sidewall (Apr 27, 2018)

tdiguy said:


> When you keep buying saws on ebay for parts, because you have yet to find one that is really broken? I think there are a lot of saws that get used once and returned.


It's called Lowe's and Home Depot, free tool rental, just pay a deposit and bring it back before return times runs out and get your money back.

Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 27, 2018)

You lust after the badge on the neighbor boy’s 015L.


----------



## TBS (May 4, 2018)

Well I found an apparently nib tanaka 5601 on fleabay. I really need to get off of ebay before 3am.....I get up for work at 4 so I should just look then.


----------



## TBS (Aug 31, 2018)

You know you have cad when you trade your husqy 445/craftsman for your buddies mcculloch eager beaver 3216.


----------



## Rx7man (Aug 31, 2018)

You know you have cad when this is how you buy piston rings.. 4x 56mm, 4x54mm, and 2x 52mm


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 31, 2018)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> You know you have cad when you trade your husqy 445/craftsman for your buddies mcculloch eager beaver 3216.


You're just gluten for punishment to want a 3216.

Steve


----------



## TBS (Aug 31, 2018)

s sidewall said:


> You're just gluten for punishment to want a 3216.
> 
> Steve



That saw is quite a puzzle to put new lines in. I showed him how to run the lines in case he had to do it by himself........took it off his hands a few weeks later.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 31, 2018)

Mine, you have to take the body/cover off on the left side, get to the fuel lines, primer bulb and oil lines.

Steve


----------



## ncfarmboy (Aug 31, 2018)

Counted new pistons today 34mm-56mm=106. REALLY???
Shep


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Aug 31, 2018)

When your 3 saw plan equates to 4 saws, and saw #4 is for "in case I need it".

When you look at the [email protected] chinese saws on eBay and consider getting one just to see if they are really as bad as we think they are.


----------



## TBS (Aug 31, 2018)

s sidewall said:


> Mine, you have to take the body/cover off on the left side, get to the fuel lines, primer bulb and oil lines.
> 
> Steve



Then delicately get it to realign when putting it back together.



Bobby Kirbos said:


> When your 3 saw plan equates to 4 saws, and saw #4 is for "in case I need it".
> 
> When you look at the [email protected] chinese saws on eBay and consider getting one just to see if they are really as bad as we think they are.



I do like my surpass 56cc.


----------



## TBS (Feb 17, 2019)

Well now my redmax/Zenoah lineup grew by 62cc. I'm waiting on a g621 redmax from Tennessee.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 17, 2019)

When you clean out your shed because it got out of control.


----------



## Acornhill (Feb 17, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you clean out your shed because it got out of control.View attachment 716182
> View attachment 716183



Dibs on the poulan bow saws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 17, 2019)

Not getting rid of anything yet. Just had to clean up and reorganize. 
Sorry if I got anyone excited


----------



## Acornhill (Feb 17, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Not getting rid of anything yet. Just had to clean up and reorganize.
> Sorry if I got anyone excited



Don’t be sorry, you know you wanted to get a response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm really surprised how much was in there, and that is only 2/3 of it


----------



## TBS (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks like a nice little 008 sitting in there.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 17, 2019)

I must be doing OK cause I only have one saw that has never been run. I bought it last summer with new bar and a few extras. Needed the trigger off of it ordered a few spares, but still have not gotten around to starting it. Only one saw in the last year. Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 17, 2019)

08S just trying to figure out a recoil combination that works on it.


TheBrushSlasher said:


> Looks like a nice little 008 sitting in there.


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 17, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> I VEHEMENTLY DENY having CAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but did you get a 72" sawmiller bar from cannon to later find it wood only mill 60" when a 60" cannon bar had a couple loops with is already hanging? And displayed in my avatar. Then found a Forester 72 that flexes less than the 59" Stihl bar that fits an 880? Prepped for bigger milling than most trees round here.

Or have you ever gotten a two man Mall by accident? Maybe didn't sound enough like no. And the member who was close got it, and didn't want it. He got it 4 meI need reminders to not place my thinks on these pages. It rides in My van since I got it because there is nowhere 4 me to put


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 17, 2019)

That reminds me, I need to get a few things out of my trunk that have been riding with me for a few months


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 17, 2019)

Those two Poulan bowsaws do look lonely.

Steve


----------



## fwgsaw (Feb 17, 2019)

When you have someone drive thousands of dollars worth of saws from one country into another and you meet him just across the border to load them all up to take back home just so you can ship them all the way to the east coast. Why? Because one you want to look at them and second just because saw guys help each other out.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Feb 17, 2019)

Since I got my 70cc saw, I no longer feel the need to own any 39 to 69cc saws.....except the 3400....and the 009L which I'd like to put big bore kits on.
So I'm thinkin about selling 3 or 4.....and a backpack blower.

Really only saws I think about adding are if I luck into a cheap big big saw or a 020 or 200T. These are the only ones that I feel like would be time well spent working on., for me.

So I'm cured, right? Or maybe I should get that 026...............?


----------



## Husky Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Since I got my 70cc saw, I no longer feel the need to own any 39 to 69cc saws.....except the 3400....and the 009L which I'd like to put big bore kits on.
> So I'm thinkin about selling 3 or 4.....and a backpack blower.
> 
> Really only saws I think about adding are if I luck into a cheap big big saw or a 020 or 200T. These are the only ones that I feel like would be time well spent working on., for me.
> ...




For over 25 years my 266XP and 23 Compact(38cc/2.3cuin) were a 2 Saw plan (Before I even KNEW what a "2 Saw Plan" was) that served me Very Well, I don't intend to EVER part with either saw. I had no Idea how much I NEEDED a Good 50cc saw until I bought my 353, now that saw gets a LOT of use.

I was seriously looking at a 395XP for awhile, then the CSM bug bit me, HARD, and I found a New 3120XP for not much more than the 395XP, that was a No Brainer. The 3120XP is FUN to run, especially Bucking LARGE logs. A Family Friend had a Good size D Fir blow over onto one of his Barns(Slow Mo Blow Down Fortunately) Brad had it lifted off the Barn and bucked into 20-30 logs, I cut those down to about 12' and cut 7/8 through with the 3120XP, and rolled them to finish the bucking cuts by up cutting, THAT didn't take long for the "New Saw" Fun to wear off, up cutting with the 3120XP, after the third, or was it second? round, I put the 3120 down and grabbed the 266.

I can see a "USE" for saws in about 10cc increments, at least to 70cc, then the 3120, and a Future 395, will take care of all my needs.

That 353 surprised me how often I would reach for it on wood up to 12-14", and it works very well in my Granberg Mini-Mill for edging, I don't regret that 353 at all.

The 266 is great in wood from 12-24", I could cut Bigger with it, we mainly cut Conifers, D Fir and Hemlock, with some Lodgepole and Tamarack on occasion so I could probably get away with a 28"B&C with a Skip tooth chain, but with 36, 44 and 60" Bars for the 3120, there really is no need for a bigger bar on the 266, the 24" Balances Nicely on it.

If you look at my Sig Line, I have future plans for a 395XP, 372XP and a 550XP, there wont be any never been fueled shelf queens in my garage.


Doug


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 18, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> When you clean out your shed because it got out of control.View attachment 716182
> View attachment 716183


I have that much under my bench


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 18, 2019)

How about when you haven't heated with wood for 7 years but still hang out on chainsaw sites and want a ported 60cc saw. I'm not sick enough to buy one, but that doesn't stop the wants. Kinda like a smoker who has been on the wagon for 7 years but still gets the urge for a cancer stick and hangs out with chain smokers just to get the second hand whiff.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Feb 18, 2019)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How about when you haven't heated with wood for 7 years but still hang out on chainsaw sites and want a ported 60cc saw. I'm not sick enough to buy one, but that doesn't stop the wants. Kinda like a smoker who has been on the wagon for 7 years but still gets the urge for a cancer stick and hangs out with chain smokers just to get the second hand whiff.


Hey, that reminds me... It's time for a smoke break.


----------



## TBS (Jul 22, 2019)

You know you have CAD when search eBay and find the one homelite super xl auto oiler that isn't 300 bucks because it's "vintage". 60$ not running.....I got a saw with dealer rebuilt carb, new gas lines, new reeds, new stihl chain, a lightly worn homelite bar, and very good working manual and auto oilers. All it needed to run was flip the switch to off because its hooked up backwards.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 22, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> You know you have CAD when search eBay and find the one homelite super xl auto oiler that isn't 300 bucks because it's "vintage". 60$ not running.....I got a saw with dealer rebuilt carb, new gas lines, new reeds, new stihl chain, a lightly worn homelite bar, and very good working manual and auto oilers. All it needed to run was flip the switch to off because its hooked up backwards.View attachment 748782
> View attachment 748783


You suck!


----------



## s sidewall (Jul 22, 2019)

Must have been a loaner saw, if it won't start, can't get burnt up.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 23, 2019)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How about when you haven't heated with wood for 7 years but still hang out on chainsaw sites and want a ported 60cc saw. I'm not sick enough to buy one, but that doesn't stop the wants. Kinda like a smoker who has been on the wagon for 7 years but still gets the urge for a cancer stick and hangs out with chain smokers just to get the second hand whiff.


I haven't heated with wood since 1999 and I had one saw. I stumbled across this site a couple years ago and now I have 8 saws and looking everyday.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 23, 2019)

I have no legitimate use for a chainsaw but I have well over one hundred runners !!! In the garage.

Keeps the geezer from hanging out in the neighborhood tavern. 

[emoji108]


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 23, 2019)

67L36Driver said:


> I have no legitimate use for a chainsaw but I have well over one hundred runners !!! In the garage.
> 
> Keeps the geezer from hanging out in the neighborhood tavern.
> 
> [emoji108]


The only reason I don't have that many is I don't have that much money.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Jul 23, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> You have a motorcycle in the garage that needs fixing but 3saws in front of it that need fixing.



Literally done that for the last 2 years... I blame it on needing saws for ongoing yard work where as the motorcycle is purely a toy and it's harder to find time for it. Now, I'm probably going to sell it once I finally get it finished soon.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 23, 2019)

I need to sell a couple saws, but I just can't. I might use them one day, maybe. If I sell them I won't have them anymore. I just can't.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 23, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> The only reason I don't have that many is I don't have that much money.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Just be persistent grasshopper.

Takes not much money really.


----------



## s sidewall (Jul 23, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> I need to sell a couple saws, but I just can't. I might use them one day, maybe. If I sell them I won't have them anymore. I just can't.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sounds like you've got a touch of CAD unlike some folks that have it full blown.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## s sidewall (Jul 23, 2019)

Finding saws like this for $80 is worth the wait and putting less that $40 for a perfect runner. Still has the Poulan chipper chain on it that looks almost unused.






Steve Sidwell


----------



## Rx7man (Jul 24, 2019)

I just bought 4 saws
Husky 44, needed oiler gear and fuel line
Jred 520, 630, 920


----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 16, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> Finding saws like this for $80 is worth the wait and putting less that $40 for a perfect runner. Still has the Poulan chipper chain on it that looks almost unused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! 
Here I went over 420 mile round trip for an 18 month old 661. Run pretty steady by the loggers in Illinois. 

Looks nicer than it runs, which is okay, it is supplying the crankcase for a 660 crank stroker. $550


----------



## TBS (Nov 28, 2019)

A guy on a Facebook group I'm in acquired a bunch of parts saws from a closed dealership and posted some pictures, while everyone was clamoring and drooling over the mostly incomplete stihl saws I spied a red saw covered in shmoo. A week later I had a shindiawa 577 sitting on the picnic bench for examination.....she was locked up solid so I pulled the muffler expecting the worst but saw a pristine piston with some rust below the ring so I pulled the plug and found water. I soaked the p and c with pb blaster then let it sit. With the aid of some percussive adjustment tools on the clutch side I got it free then added some gas and like a smokey old train it came to life. 

I must be some kind of lucky because its another non runner saw I've gotten with new fuel lines and a rebuilt carburetor.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 29, 2019)

when you have pics of your kids






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 29, 2019)

when even your kids know a brand new saw needs work before its really your saw



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 29, 2019)

That Shini fits her just right.


----------



## TBS (Oct 10, 2020)

You know you have cad when you decide leave out a good running saw with a good chain, extra fuel, and bar oil incase the fire crew needs an extra saw and you don't care if they keep it because their saving homes.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 11, 2020)

When you bring home any old junk saw that you know you can't find parts for, just for the challenge of getting it running.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 12, 2020)

Pioneer said:


> When you bring home any old junk saw that you know you can't find parts for, just for the challenge of getting it running.
> 
> View attachment 860825



SL-4. Them are easy except for good covers. (Clutch, recoil and AF covers.)

A Homelite SXL piston w/rings is a direct replacement. [emoji106]


----------



## MacAttack (Oct 12, 2020)

Here I view this thread thinking it will help....and I think it's making me worse. I've asked myself many times, what is the appeal of a chainsaw? I have no interest in having a collection of string trimmers (although I do), leaf blowers, hedge trimmers, or anything like that. Yet here I am with about 10 running saws and about another 7 in process. The amount of wood I cut in a year you could cut with a battery powered saw from Harbor Freight.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 12, 2020)

Saws are just cool. Dont need another reason to collect them. The wife disagrees, but she also likes a warm house.


----------



## MacAttack (Oct 12, 2020)

sean donato said:


> Saws are just cool. Dont need another reason to collect them. The wife disagrees, but she also likes a warm house.


I wonder if my wife will notice that every time I trim the branches on our birch trees I use a different saw? Or that sometimes I trim them with a 57cc saw with a 24" bar?


----------



## TBS (Mar 13, 2021)

The mechanic at work gave me a not running ryobi 4618, it was free and I didn't have to go pick it up. Its got compression and spark. Its needs a top cover which is literally a 4$ item on this saw.


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 14, 2021)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> The mechanic at work gave me a not running ryobi 4618, it was free and I didn't have to go pick it up. Its got compression and spark. Its needs a top cover which is literally a 4$ item on this saw.


I always say if you've got compression and spark, you've got a runner.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 15, 2021)

I have run out of space to hang saws in the basement and told the wife we need a shed to put other things in. Sometimes I'll show her the crazy prices on eBay. "Look I have one of those". I told her they are an investment. If I die sell them all.


----------



## TBS (Mar 15, 2021)

MacAttack said:


> I always say if you've got compression and spark, you've got a runner.


I think this one will be an ok runner, the piston looked like it ran a little lean but still useable, the muffler has a built outlet on the front that just needs to be uncovered for a muffler mod which will also make it a dual port.


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 15, 2021)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> I think this one will be an ok runner, the piston looked like it ran a little lean but still useable, the muffler has a built outlet on the front that just needs to be uncovered for a muffler mod which will also make it a dual port.


I have a junky little Bolens 2 stroke tiller that I was given for free that was garbage-picked off the side of the road. Looks like almost new condition but compression is only about 100psi and the piston looks like it was straight-gassed. I got it running with a new carb and have been running the piece of junk for about 5 years lol, it runs like s--t but keeps going.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 15, 2021)

A bit off topic, but that Bolens tiller might have been junky from poor care, but I had a 1966 Bolens 10 HP Garden Tractor, that may have been OLD, but that thing was “The Little Engine that Could “ ( That story might define the Old Farts, from the Kids, Grin) that thing was a True GARDEN Tractor, not a LAWN Tractor (there IS a Difference) 3 speed main tranny, 2 speed rear axle, heavy tube chassis, I had a 44” mowing deck, 33” tiller, 36” side mount sickle bar , and a dozer blade for it. I missed a chance at a PTO driven Snow Blower, and a PTO driven Chipper, it also had available, PTO driven Generators and Trash Pumps.

That little Bolens would chug along All day turning that tiller or pushing dirt or snow. Dayum thing was only a year younger than me, but I have no doubt that if the next owner (s?) took care of it, it is still earning its keep Today

Doug


----------



## sean donato (Mar 15, 2021)

Husky Man said:


> A bit off topic, but that Bolens tiller might have been junky from poor care, but I had a 1966 Bolens 10 HP Garden Tractor, that may have been OLD, but that thing was “The Little Engine that Could “ ( That story might define the Old Farts, from the Kids, Grin) that thing was a True GARDEN Tractor, not a LAWN Tractor (there IS a Difference) 3 speed main tranny, 2 speed rear axle, heavy tube chassis, I had a 44” mowing deck, 33” tiller, 36” side mount sickle bar , and a dozer blade for it. I missed a chance at a PTO driven Snow Blower, and a PTO driven Chipper, it also had available, PTO driven Generators and Trash Pumps.
> 
> That little Bolens would chug along All day turning that tiller or pushing dirt or snow. Dayum thing was only a year younger than me, but I have no doubt that if the next owner (s?) took care of it, it is still earning its keep Today
> 
> Doug


Most my tractors are older then me, although I'm a cub cadet guy. My 1450 has mowed its entire life, original engine and trans, neither have ever been rebuilt. I was told it had a new pto clutch in it a few years before I got it. I redid the iso mounts on the engine. Fresh fluids and filter in the trans. Repainted it. And it's been going ever since. More or less same story for my 582, although we had that back on the farm so it mowed roughly 5 acres a week not counting the field lanes. I only got that after my pop passed away. Converted it to hydro and got a cat 0 3pt for it. Very stout tractors. I imagine your bolens was much the same. They just worked. No frills, nothing fancy just plain worked. The attachments were amazing as well. I have a 42" blower, 48" tiller, blade, and multiple decks I can swap back and forth at will between them. I do recall a front mount pto generator at some point too but but have never seen one in person. Mounted on a plate that stuck out the front if the tractor is I remember right. This new stuff doesnt even compare till you hit a sub compact tractor for 10x the price.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 15, 2021)

I never saw the snow blower and chipper in person, the dealer that I bought the Bolens from (used) called to tell me those implements had been traded in, and asked if I was interested in them. Unfortunately, I didn’t commit sight unseen, and being a truck driver, someone else grabbed them before I got down to look at them, Dayum, lesson learned, later talking to the salesman, he told me about the generator and trash pumps, which would have been front mounted, that Bolens 1050 just had front and mid, PTO connections.

I was definitely Impressed with that little tractor, and what it could do, it wasn’t FAST, but it sure WORKED, and worked hard

Doug


----------



## dando127 (Mar 15, 2021)

when you have 6 chainsaws in the shed, but feel like you don't belong in this forum...


----------



## Sepia (Mar 15, 2021)

When you've been looking on the web for a "like new" fuel tank/handle for a Husky 288, then get digging through a bin of parts one day and find a brand new one buried at the bottom under 20 other fuel tanks.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 15, 2021)

You have sixty runners in the garage but don’t cut or heat with wood.

[emoji849]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 15, 2021)

You have sixty runners in the garage but don’t cut or heat with wood.

[emoji849]


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 28, 2021)

When you keep a solid 3 pro saw line up at your inlaws and another 3 at your folks just so you have decent saws to use when there


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2021)

TimberMcPherson said:


> When you keep a solid 3 pro saw line up at your inlaws and another 3 at your folks just so you have decent saws to use when there


Also helpful if you get robbed.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2021)

This weekend I broke the recoil on my main camp saw. Had to use the backup which was a project saw that I hadn’t worked the kinks out of. 

The next day I realized I had another good saw in the shed that I had forgotten about. Doh!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Oct 28, 2021)

You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.


I have 2 friends that bring me saws to keep and work on so that when theirs quit working, I just swap them out, then fix the one they brought back. It's a win, win because I use them while they're here around the house. They also know I can't help but fix them because I actually enjoy the challenge.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 28, 2021)

I keep saying ,no more saws but they just materialize out of the blue, I only bought one chainsaw this year to repay a debt, it came all the way from Nevada across country to me. Bought that one but over 30 more just found a way to me, the big dumpster is getting most of them.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh Jerry, say it isn't so...


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2021)

67L36Driver said:


> You have sixty runners in the garage but don’t cut or heat with wood.
> 
> [emoji849]


Yep you definitely have it.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.


I did that.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 28, 2021)

When you forget about saws you have. Forgot about the 900evl. Lol


----------



## wanab (Oct 28, 2021)

You know it.


----------



## BrettS (Oct 29, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.


I do that....


----------



## TBS (Oct 30, 2021)

I still have cad, I decided to repair a Husqvarna 240 out of my own pocket from the dead tool loft at work that had a torched piston. It runs perfect but I need to keep it from those who grab the gas can and don't check it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 30, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.


Thats how I went from having 3 66's to 5.


----------



## belgian (Oct 30, 2021)

when you convince your wife you need to buy a spare new saw, in case the other one breaks down some day.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 30, 2021)

Severity of CAD is inversely proportional to the number of existing parts on that carcass where you can't let it be without making it a runner.


----------



## J D (Oct 31, 2021)

TheTone said:


> Severity of CAD is inversely proportional to the number of existing parts on that carcass where you can't let it be without making it a runner.


I was entertaining the idea of building up an 044 crankcase the other day - it had a good cylinder & piston on it but not a lot else... maybe I have a problem...


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 31, 2021)

J D said:


> I was entertaining the idea of building up an 044 crankcase the other day - it had a good cylinder & piston on it but not a lot else... maybe I have a problem...


Do it, you know you want to!


----------



## ckelp (Oct 31, 2021)

at one point i was around 80-100 saws, now i'm down to something manageable like 15-20. it's nice, know some guys that used to be on this site before it went to **** that are 200-500saws 



grizz55chev said:


> Do it, you know you want to!


seen you around auburn, just did a job at french meadow reservoir, some com sites for the water district, seen **** ton of bears up there


----------



## Rx7man (Nov 6, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> You buy a parts saw to fix another saw but decide to make it a runner too.





I've lost track of how many and which saws I have.. somewhere around 20 runners, another 20 that wouldn't take too much. Just picked up a little Husqvarna 44, nice little saw after some porting


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 7, 2021)

You know you have CAD when....... 




And they are not all the red ones, I have some double ups and it is not counting the Husqvarnas and Stihls- just to cut a bit of firewood.


----------



## Rx7man (Nov 7, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> You know you have CAD when.......
> 
> View attachment 939794
> 
> ...


You seem to be partial to the red ones.. I don't discriminate... I don't have any running jreds, though I've built a few 920's for a friend


----------



## J D (Nov 7, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> You know you have CAD when.......
> 
> View attachment 939794
> 
> ...


... when someone posts an almost complete line up of saws & you think to yourself "I've got the ones he's missing"


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 7, 2021)

J D said:


> ... when someone posts an almost complete line up of saws & you think to yourself "I've got the ones he's missing"



Well, that line is 2137-2159-2171-2186 and 2094.
What have you got to fill the gaps you see?


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 7, 2021)

Rx7man said:


> You seem to be partial to the red ones.. I don't discriminate... I don't have any running jreds, though I've built a few 920's for a friend
> View attachment 939903


I do not discriminate either- I could line up just as many Orange saws and the Orange & Grey ones! Just decided that day would be a Jonsered day is all.


----------



## J D (Nov 7, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Well, that line is 2137-2159-2171-2186 and 2094.
> What have you got to fill the gaps you see?


I have an equally tidy 2145 & 2150. Also a 2165 (in a somewhat sad state) somewhere, but that would probably end up being a 2171 if I ever get around to it. The other gaps I would have to fill in orange


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 7, 2021)

J D said:


> I have an equally tidy 2145 & 2150. Also a 2165 (in a somewhat sad state) somewhere, but that would probably end up being a 2171 if I ever get around to it. The other gaps I would have to fill in orange



The 45-50 I will not arm wrestle you for and the 65 is too close to how I have the 59 set up and the 71. I can fill a lot of gaps with Orange as well.


----------



## TBS (Nov 7, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> Do it, you know you want to!


----------

